# Christmas Gifts X! (enter here)



## csshih (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey All!

This is year Ten for the Christmas Give-away .. I've got the santa hat this year, thank you, ksbman for running 7 years of giveaways! The format and rules will basically be the same, thank you for letting me use the text!

This thread is for entering the giveaway, just post in the thread asking to be in! 

I asked other CPF members to donate a light (or whatever) that they are not using, and we've gotten a pretty positive response this year as usual 

*Monday*,(oops, had saturday written) December 3, I will post, in random order, the names of those whom ask to be considered in this thread. Those people will then be able to choose a donated light, one at a time, starting from the top of the list.

This offer is open to those participating members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 

PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light. 

I won’t mention what lights are available until December 3 . 

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.
This offer is open to those participating members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 


- If your ‘About Me’ profile isn’t filled out, you don’t qualify. 
- If you have received a gift from the last 3 Christmas Give-aways, then you don't qualify.
- If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.
- If you signed up for CPF just to join the giveaway, you don't qualify . If you signed up after 11/1/12, I'm afraid you can't participate! (exceptions can be made)

The two new rules are:

- All was ask of the participants is for them to provide some perspective (this can be done in private in a PM if need be)
- If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year? 

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be a lot of lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times.

On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

The economy hasn't been the greatest this year either.. a heartfelt, "thank you!" to all the donators for sparing what they have to make others happy.


----------



## csshih (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Fenix TK35, Malkoff M61HO 219, 4 CR123A Batteries, generously donated by [Anonymous]
2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As + Diffusor cone generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix P2D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja
6. Fenix E40 with eneloop AA batteries and charger, generously donated by eg1977
7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
9. Jetbeam BK135A Camo, new, without box, generously donated by apache blue
10. FOURSEVENS Quark Pro QP2L-X, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
11. Nitecore TM15 2450, Cool White 3xXM-L w/Charger & w/Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
12. Fenix TK22, w/ 2 Tenergy 18650 Batteries and Tenergy Charger, generously donated by ksbman
13. LensLight K.O. , desert tan, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
14. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo R5, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman
16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
20. Surefire E2L (KL1 head)generously donated by kelmo
21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
24. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
25. 4Sevens Preon Revo SS w/ Nichia Hi CRI 219 LED and a blue trit in the tail, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond
26. CoreTi 4.8mm Polished (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
28. HF (unknown version  ), generously donated by Tgwnn
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR
33. Jetbeam PC25 package NIB - Soshine SC-S6 Quick Charger w/ Soshine RCR123A, Soshine RCR123A twin pack, Jetbeam bike mount, generously donated by Rat
34. Solarforce L2 host with a Nailbender XP-G2 L/M/H 1.4a OP reflector drop in, generously donated by msim
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!
36. Quantum D*2*, generously donated by csshih
37. Surefire 6p (well loved  ), bored with McClicky Hardpress kit, + any of Vinh's or Nailbender's custom dropins, option: extender for running on 2AA, generaouly donated by Flea Bag!


potpot 11. Nitecore TM15 2450, Cool White 3xXM-L w/Charger & w/Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
MikhailO 12. Fenix TK22, w/ 2 Tenergy 18650 Batteries and Tenergy Charger, generously donated by ksbman
Cypis 17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
phoneguy 28. HF (unknown version  ), generously donated by Tgwnn
dobermann100 1. Fenix TK35, Malkoff M61HO 219, 4 CR123A Batteries, generously donated by [Anonymous]
Onthelightside 25. 4Sevens Preon Revo SS w/ Nichia Hi CRI 219 LED and a blue trit in the tail, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond
mina 36. Quantum D*2*, generously donated by csshih
Vapor 6. Fenix E40 with eneloop AA batteries and charger, generously donated by eg1977
carling 33. Jetbeam PC25 package NIB - Soshine SC-S6 Quick Charger w/ Soshine RCR123A, Soshine RCR123A twin pack, Jetbeam bike mount, generously donated by Rat
Martytuazon _20. Surefire E2L (KL1 head)generously donated by kelmo
_
Korgath 10. FOURSEVENS Quark Pro QP2L-X, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
Sinjz 37. Surefire 6p (well loved ), bored with McClicky Hardpress kit, + any of Vinh's or Nailbender's custom dropins, option: extender for running on 2AA, generaouly donated by Flea Bag!
ico 26. CoreTi 4.8mm Polished (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
tbutter 34. Solarforce L2 host with a Nailbender XP-G2 L/M/H 1.4a OP reflector drop in, generously donated by msim
eternity 9. Jetbeam BK135A Camo, new, without box, generously donated by apache blue
Romanko 13. LensLight K.O. , desert tan, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
RAGE CAGE 24. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24 & 27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
Persefone 14. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo R5, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman & 21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom
Lite-Bright 16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12 & passed on second go
youngbushcrafter 15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman & ?
naiter 32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR & passed on second go

goki 2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ & 4. Fenix P2D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5
AsianAnts 3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As + Diffusor cone generously donated by Outdoorsman5
Tiresuis 7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid & 31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
H-Man 22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom & 5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja


----------



## Martytuazon (Nov 23, 2012)

I am a student on a student budget, would it be possible for me to join?

Thanks to everyone who's making all these possible

I joined CPF just a few months ago trying to learn more about flashlights, unfortunately all I could afford are the cheap "Police" lights.

If allowed this would be my first "real" flashlight


----------



## Onthelightside (Nov 23, 2012)

I just wanted to say how great I think this to brighten up the holidays for those in need. I wish I could have done something to help but I also am a poor student... I don't wish to enter though there are people worse off than me.


----------



## tbutter (Nov 23, 2012)

As a recipient of a light as a gift a few years ago, I can tell you it can sure bring a well needed smile

Unfortunately I'm not expecting a whole lot this year as far as gifts go.
The little ones need them more than I do.

I'm hoping to get a brighter light for use on my night rides.
The solarforce I recived a few years back has been pulling double duty on the wifes bike and mine.
If I may I would like to enter again.
If I'm allowed it will be very appreciated.


----------



## dobermann100 (Nov 23, 2012)

I joined last year and would like to join again this year, I am an ostomate, suffering from Crohn's..


Got a 6P from monocrom and a Thrunite Ti courtesy of Scout24, both of which I am truly grateful


The Ti getting used for the frequent bathroom trips at night and the 6P for those rare walk in the park trips with the kids.


----------



## naiter (Nov 24, 2012)

I didn't know you guys did this. I'm impressed!
Don't think I qualify anyway, Unless high end means McGizmos level of high end. ZL H600w is high end to me, and I'm finally getting one outa the next batch of NW emitters.
I actually have what I _NEED,_ and all the other guys that really would not be able to get something descent otherwise should be one this list vs I...
but oh golly do I _want_ one LOL

Edit:
*whisper* someone find onthelightside his 18650 quark body...


----------



## Romanko (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi
My name is Roman. I live in Kiev. At the moment for about a year I don't work. Of course I would like to take a part in this. A year ago I didn't take a part in this "Give avay". It is the first time. At the moment I have only Nitecore D10 XR-E R2 that was bought in 2008. Othervise I hope that next year I will not take a part in this "action".


----------



## Schmidtty (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for making this possible

I just recently joined CPF trying to learn more about flashlights and the incredible amount of choices has got me overwhelmed.

If allowed this flashlight would go to my son while I research one for myself


----------



## goki (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd like to join again this year. Although nothing much have improved since last year, I'm taking on occasional side jobs that somewhat helps. I wasn't so lucky with last years pick so hopefully it won't be the same this year. I'd really appreciate a good EDC light. :candle:


----------



## youngbushcrafter (Nov 25, 2012)

I am awestruck at the generosity of some members of these forums, I am still in school with no job and no pocket money. I try to do odd jobs for people to earn some money. I saved up and managed to buy a tk15 but it is acting up an only works on the low and medium mode.

An unwanted torch would be brilliant, it will be everywhere with me, whatever it is, scout camps, bushcraft trips and camping, you name it!


----------



## waljin90 (Nov 25, 2012)

I only recently found this site after super storm Sandy came through my area and flooded my neighborhood. As of this posting, my building still only has limited electrical power from generators. I'm currently working part time, so money is tight. My highest end flashlights are a 2D Maglight and a 2AA Maglight (neither are the LED ones). I also have a 9 LED light that uses 3AAA batteries. It's pretty bright for a short time, but it really doesn't feel like a quality light.

To tell the truth, I'm still trying to figure out what kind of lights are out there. I use to think it was a simple point and shoot type thing with flashlights, but after finding this site, I see that is not the case. It's a little overwhelming and having limited internet access right now does not help.

I would appreciate being allowed to enter this giveaway. Thank you.


----------



## Tiresius (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd like to join in because since September, I have been laid off due to company downsizing and am having trouble funding my way through tech school. Since then, I moved back with my parents and have been selling all my lights on local yard sales to fund for gasoline and food. Was surprised at how fast a security guard bought my remaining lights--especially my self-modded crelant and SA-9. As of today, I only have my keychain ET D25LC2 that I refused to sell to that guard a month ago.

I love the flashlight world and would hate to part from my last light but if it will help gas me through school, I would. Just 3 more months and I will begin externship. I am currently trying to save up for a high cri pen-light with AA or AAA format to assist me at my future externship as a MA. Still, I cannot give up my keychain light as it helps me navigate through school at night.

This is my first time reaching out and I feel embarrassed about asking someone for help--especially online.


----------



## Korgath (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi guys. I've been reading so much here in the past year. I'm still a student and I have only a mini maglite incandescent. If Im eligible, I would love to participate  Thanks for all!


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I have in years past been both a donator and a recipient of the Christmas Gifts. I was the recipient of a Jet III M (donated by Ksbman) and it has served me very well for 5 years, the last few drops from ceiling height has taken its toll...
With my wife being downsized twice in the last 3 years there is too much month left at the end of the money( yes I meant to word it that way, lol). I would like to be considered but I understand if you feel otherwise.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## MikhailO (Nov 26, 2012)

I would like to be considered this year.

- If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify.
I have one, from last year's giveaway. 

- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
What money?

- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.
Collection? I wish. 

- If you signed up for CPF just to join the giveaway, you don't qualify . If you signed up after 11/1/12, I'm afraid you can't participate! (exceptions can be made)
I signed up to ask questions once in a while.

The two new rules are:

- All was ask of the participants is for them to provide some perspective (this can be done in private in a PM if need be)
I work two jobs, and my hours between the two have been cut to a combined total of less than 20 hours. And I am in school. Things are extremely tight and I'm lucky if I can afford batteries, much less a light. I require a light on both my jobs.

- If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year? 
I participated twice (that I recall). One time I received a giant spotlight that I don't have any more. By giant, I mean it had a shoulder strap. A great light, but I didn't get a chance to really use it and it vanished in my last move. I have no idea what it was worth. Last year I received an awesome light that I carry frequently. It's an Olight warrior, and I really love this light. It has a few nicks and dings from being dropped and carried, and I think it was probably worth around a c-note new. I seriously love that light, but I'm hoping for a light that will fill a "gap", or at least give me a spare when it goes down/runs out.

Thanks!
Mikhail


----------



## potpot (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd like to be considered again. I've just recently started on a new job which has forced me to sell most of my stuff (which includes the light I received from last year) in order to pay for things, along with my move to a new place. :mecry:

Thanks!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Nov 27, 2012)

*If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year? 

*I received an ARC several years ago-I was #11 in 2010- the only year I was in http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?302346 most of the thread was lost in the 2010 CPF crash- I gifted it to someone who needed it more than I did. I have sold all of my collection (PEAKS) off with the exception of 1 rougue icon that I found on clearance at micro center. If others have a greater need I would glady bow out. Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## mina (Nov 27, 2012)

Having close to zero disposable income to spend on a good EDC, I'd like considered in this. My all-around light which I received from 2 yrs ago has served me well for close to 1.5 yrs before starting to act up. I've tried just about every troubleshooting procedures I've read and even asked a more knowledgeable friend to check it but nothing has fixed it. The lights reliability now is close to null that it'll better serve me well as a throwing or bashing device. I'm currently using my backup 9-LED light but with its bluish tint, I tend to use more the company-provided incan Mag instead. :sigh:


----------



## Vapor (Nov 28, 2012)

As a student with practically no disposable income, a flashlight would be an awesome Christmas gift. If possible, I would like to be considered for this giveaway. Thanks so much to all the donors who are organizing this.


----------



## Cypis (Nov 30, 2012)

Would be great to have a chance to get some replacement for Surefire that was stolen... I still miss it.


----------



## Miri (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello!

It would be nice to be considered this year, too. I am still a single mum, but at least my part time job is not short-term anymore, but it is now permanent.

But as each year, money is scarce around xmas due to presents for my little sweet girl.

BTW: I have or more or less had a nice Fenix E01 in orange at my bunch of keys. But as orange is her favorite colour, she now loves and adores it to shine around on the way to the crèche. Seems she became a flashaholic, too.:candle:


----------



## Persefone (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd like to be considered again, i gratuated this year and now i'm looking for a job but it's difficult these days. If it is possible, i would love another chance to partecipate. Thank you


----------



## vectren45 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am new to CPF and I would like to be considered for the Xmas Gift Program. I have not been in it before.

I haven't posted much because I been reading and learning - a lot. But, I have some way to go before I can post worthwhile comments. Thanks to all who share time and knowledge to help newbies. Maybe best of all, the members here are respectful of each other in their comments.

We have had some bad luck in that my wife lost her job some time ago ( company downsized ). But we are going to be ok. Things are a little to tight to buy most of the lights I see reviewed but it would be helpful, now that my boys are older, if I had at least one light with better performance for when we go camping and hunting, etc. Thank you.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## eternity (Dec 2, 2012)

I would like to be considered for this. I'm still a high school student with no money.  I mostly lurk, mainly because I enjoy reading more than I do writing. I still don't own too many lights, not compared to most of you anyway.  My top light, a 6P with 1-amp 5-mode XP-G based drop in, which I used a lot during Sandy, I got from here, last year. Thanks again KevinL! I also got a nice E2e from medival last year. I EDC a Trunite Ti. Aside from that, I mostly have an assortment of self modded lights.  Thank you.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 2, 2012)

csshih said:


> - If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, *what's going on with them now,* and why do you feel you deserve one this year?
> .


Mina, what happened to the Lumapower D-Mini & Brinkmann Maxfire you got in 2007?


----------



## mina (Dec 2, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> Mina, what happened to the Lumapower D-Mini & Brinkmann Maxfire you got in 2007?



The D-Mini, it got a lot of around-the-house and office use till it got "lost" (stolen) at work. :mecry:The Maxfire, I never received it. Sent a PM to the donator and never got a reply (as far as I remember) so I'm not sure if it was sent or not.


----------



## AsianAnts (Dec 2, 2012)

A few years back I received a Preon.. I donated that to the girl i was dating because it was very useful for her. Unfortunately, we are no longer dating and a flashlight to replace would do wonders! I'm hoping that this can kick start a collection that I would like to have once the funds start rolling in. I believe i deserve to be on this giveaway list because not only did i donate my previous winning, but im very into lights and would like to start a survival kit or just a collection.


----------



## hydrou (Dec 2, 2012)

I would be glad to be considered this year as well. As written last year, I lost my previous light together with most of my personale belongings to my ex. Therefore, I was more than enlightened to receive last year a very beautiful Sunwayman V10R Ti. I still love this torch as I carry it wherever I go. Sure it has seen its decent share of use and has some dings and dents and the clip finally fell off, but it never left me standing in pitch darkness without light. If this is considered a high-end light, then I am fine with it. However, if I could be put on the list, I would be more than grateful.

Thanks and have a merry 1st Sunday in Advent!


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2012)

I would like to enter in this year's Christmas giveaway. I am a student with one more year before I graduate.

I have received a quark turbo X and an SF e1e in the last giveaway. Both of them are being used, the quark being my only thrower light. The sf is still used frequently though upkeep is hard. The batteries are a little expensive though with the turbo's efficient runtime, a pair will last a long time. The sf on the other hand would burn them as fast as when I'm faced with ice cream I am very thankful for these lights. 

Thanks
ico


----------



## carling (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd like to be included in this years giveaway. I'm a retiree with a pension that barely covers me and my wife's expenses. I've joined in the past and the only light that's still with me is an H60. The Novatac that I received from before, I gave to my daughter-in-law since she needs it more than I do. Last year has been a bit hard for us and we had to either sell of pawn off some our non-essential or "high value" stuff to pay for things. 

The H60 is great but having a light that I can use for long-distance illumination would greatly be appreciated.

@ico
No offense but I'm kind of surprised that you were able to buy an HDS on a student budget. With the exchange rate here in our country, an HDS (even a used one) costs quite a bit. If I didn't have to pay anything for a month, my whole pension could only barely pay for a used one. I can only dream of being able to buy Zebras, Fenix, HDS, etc. even when I was working, more so, only as a student. :thinking:


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2012)

I regret to say that there are a few users that have not read all the rules indeed.

Craig


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 2, 2012)

csshih said:


> I regret to say that there are a few users that have not read all the rules indeed.
> 
> Craig



Unfortunately not. This type of misunderstanding happens every year. Though I haven't seen it this bad before. Looking forward to seeing the list of lights and recipients posted tomorrow.


----------



## KuanR (Dec 2, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately not. This type of misunderstanding happens every year. Though I haven't seen it this bad before. Looking forward to seeing the list of lights and recipients posted tomorrow.



I signed up to give a light away, and I hope it goes to someone that needs it, not someone that is just here too get a freebie


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 2, 2012)

KuanR said:


> I signed up to give a light away, and I hope it goes to someone that needs it, not someone that is just here to get a freebie



My sentiments exactly. Though having participated as a donor the last handful of years, I'm seeing a few individuals who clearly only bother to stop by CPF only to participate in the giveaway as recipients. Not members of our community, have no interest in being part of this community, but just to get a freebie. Those individuals know who they are. They disappeared for most of the year, perhaps made a few token posts sometime during the year, but yeah; basically stop by this community once a year. 

I'm not going to let those individuals dampen my Christmas Spirit. 

Still . . . I do know good-hearted and generous Regulars who choose not to donate. And I honestly can't blame them one bit.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2012)

@carling
Sorry to burst your bubble. I believe there are still a level of "poorness" in people so much so that there are rich people and there are exaggerated rich ones who could feed an entire country.

First of all, I am only 19 years old and definitely a student. I can show you my class schedule next term. Secondly, I did manage to buy an HDS and that is the "high end" light that I own, the same one I was pertaining to last's years giveaway.


csshih said:


> If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify



If more explanation is needed, here are the circumstances as to how I acquired it. 
I am also a member of a forum in our country that compost of flashaholics. A member there/cpf-er has an abundance of lights and have said that he is planning on selling an HDS for 50% of the price of a used one. So i asked for the price(you would never believe how generous cpf-ers are) and we made a deal. Remember, this was last year... near christmas time... and one more thing, I do have a parent, brothers and sister which all of them were doing great in their respective jobs. So there, I could have bought many things with that but I decided to buy an HDS (at a steal) with it because I don't have more money to go and test each light I may desire so I was decided that I will spend it on this one light that almost everybody says will be the best light there is. That is all I have to say for that as I will not bother asking you where you got your new phone, your ithingymabob, your new shoes, new mags, a flatscreen, even a new oven toaster because if you need it, there is no more point in asking. People CAN buy things but does not mean they may. I won't ask a doctor why he wouldn't pay for a $30 meal when he can and just recently bought a $1000 microscope.

I would explain about more but they don't seem fit and I would just pm them if you want to. 

I know csshih is a very good man and as creator of this thread would only pick those who pass. I only applied, if I'm not fit, then so be it. If you have any questions, please pm them and I will gladly answer.

Thanks


----------



## dc38 (Dec 2, 2012)

Had I money to invest in providing a much needed light to a less fortunate soul than myself, I would have done so already  It's great that a few of you guys have the means and heart to give back to the community  (myself being very nosy, I'd like to see who gets what.) I hope that the recipients will appreciate the gifts that they receive.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread is for people who wish to be entered in the give-away.

I believe any derisive or accusatory comments should be said in PM's or the Underground.

There may be some people who would like to be considered but may fear the inquisition.

Christmas Spirit from both sides, please. :santa:


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi csshih,

I'm definitely more of a lurker these days, so not sure if I qualify for joining the giveaway. I feel guilt asking since I do not contribute to the forum anymore. I know that and I admit it. I was allowed in, after the giveaway started last year. I ended up with a knife I literally cut myself with  and the Peak Lego Fun pack #2 (two head and bodies). I'm fine if I get rejected this year, it's just a fun thread to follow. 

I've basically been unemployed for the last two and a half years. I get some part time work here and there, but it really isn't ideal.

I've sold most of the lights I use to have, but I have kept my modded Arc-LS, Jetbeam II IBS, Surefire 6P with a single level LED drop-in, and two E1L's one modded one not (both single level). I also have a bunch of misc stuff like an Arc AAA, Fenix L1P, Eternalight and some modded Mags. I'm not listing the crappy incandescent lights I've converted to LEDs with cheap drop-ins.  Yeah, most of my stuff is old school. 

Second part is I have virtually nothing worthy of donating, but I do have some old CR123 cells that I rarely use. These cells may literally be like eight or nine years old. They are the OLD Titanium cells. I've read something about them years ago that they don't work well in some lights if left to sit for too long or something. I've never had a problem, but I'm pretty sure these were the brand. If you think they are worth keeping out of the trash, I'll donate them.

Let me know. 

edit: this was suppose to be a PM, but I messed up. I'm gonna leave it here though, unless someone tells me to erase it.


----------



## csshih (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll be working on the list of holiday joy soon 
enter before I start the drawing!


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2012)

come on guys, more activity! who is excited?


----------



## KuanR (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm excited to give


----------



## Martytuazon (Dec 4, 2012)

csshih said:


> come on guys, more activity! who is excited?


I know I am!
It's past 1AM, got to get some sleep for another brain busting day later.


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 4, 2012)

KuanR said:


> I signed up to give a light away, and I hope it goes to someone that needs it, not someone that is just here too get a freebie



Some of us search the message boards before asking a question, and most often find answers to our questions rather than having to pester everyone with a question that's already been asked (and answered) several times. I have two lights that I use all the time, that are of good quality. One is the Olight, and the other was a mini-mag light with an LED drop in. The drop in I found by searching the boards here, which are a tremendous resource. Unfortunately someone stole my mini-mag light on Friday, and it would never be considered a "high end" light by CPF standards regardless. I am a student who works, and what little money I have left after paying the rent and tuition goes toward helping my family. When I walk around in jeans with holes in the knees, it's because I can't afford to replace them, not a fashion statement.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 4, 2012)

If it's not too late, I would love to be entered.

I pretty much fall into the 'group' of those who can participate.

- If your ‘About Me’ profile isn’t filled out, you don’t qualify. *Filled out*
- If you have received a gift from the last 3 Christmas Give-aways, then you don't qualify. *Never*
- If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify. *ONE - Quark AA2 Tactical as gift last Christmas from Dad*
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify. *I would love to buy even a cheap priced torch if I had the money*
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify. *Only have the Quark*
- If you signed up for CPF just to join the giveaway, you don't qualify . If you signed up after 11/1/12, I'm afraid you can't participate! (exceptions can be made) *Signed up 03-21-2011*

While I wont go into complete detail. I'm an at-home Dad who got used to being in that role after years of being on disability.
While we get by better than most, there isn't much money left for 'toys' for Mom or Dad. Kids come first.
As a family we try and go camping at least once a year with the help of other family members who go along. The time with our kids in the great outdoors is something I got to do with my Grandparents. Our favorite thing to do is go hiking through the Mud Caves in Borrego State Park. [I'm glad I have my Quark for the underground parts!]

Before getting the Quark AA2 I scoured this site for some time asking for recommendations. I wanted something for camping most of all but also something for around the house in case of emergency. While looking around I saw so many flashlights that I had no idea just how big the 'hobby' was. I thought the $5 LED light from Harbor Freight was cool until I saw the lights posted here. I was pretty clueless about the technology today and thought the brightest flashlights still came from 4-D cell Mag lights.
When looking around at all the different choices, it was like looking at cars. I wanted the GT of torches. I wanted the high performance. When I saw lumens in the hundreds I went crazy looking at torches like the Fenix TV-45

I could go on and on about my new found interest in flashlights but my main reason for 'wanting to buy' this one or that one is for camping/hiking. While my Quark is sufficient enough, it is still only one torch and you can never have too many around for any situation.


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2012)

still working on the list here, sorry about that, I'm late already.
time goes by fast when you're working!

Craig


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 4, 2012)

csshih said:


> come on guys, more activity! who is excited?



Awesome list- this should be a lot of fun!


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm still working on the list, now. I've had to make some difficult decisions, unfortunately.

Craig


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2012)

This year has a been a bit more difficult than normal, as it always pains me to exclude someone from the giveaway.
Unfortunately this year I've decided that I need to put a priority on people that contribute to this wonderful community, so I'm taking steps to enforce the rules more. 
There have been many reasons I may have excluded you. I've gone through the list of people applying and gone through their previous posts.
To those I've excluded: I'm sorry. Maybe next year. It is impossible to tell the true intentions and truthfulness of people online. Please message me in private if you feel differently about my decision.


On a brighter note, here's the list, randomized!


----------



## apache blue (Dec 4, 2012)

I told csshih in my email but thought it was best to let the people picking know too. If my light is not picked in the next 24 hrs or so I'm going to be away from home until after xmas so you will have a bit of a wait to receive it. If that is the case I'll throw in something to make it up to you. 
Hope everyone gets what they want/need, looks like a good list


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 4, 2012)

pole postion picker up.....I am pretty sure I know what I would do in his/her shoes.....


----------



## msim (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow! Quite a list of lights! I'm proud to be one of the donors and I hope my L2+Nailbender drop in goes to a good home. Note to the person who eventually picks my offering: There will be some bonuses in the package 

Big thanks to Craig for organizing this!


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW! That is some list. A big thank you to all who donated.
I thought maybe I was late in getting in. Very excited to see my name on the list.
While I do not have all that many posts, I did have a lot more than I do now but due to that forum DB issue a while back all my posts went bye-bye.

To be clear. The user list is set and now is the order in which users on that list, pick through the list of lights ... I got that right ?

Thank you again to all who created this and a BIG pre- Thank You to whoever donation I get !


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 4, 2012)

Wakey Wakey....Eggs and Bakey......

The current time and date right now in Philippines is 4:31 AM 
*Wednesday, December 05, 2012* 
Standard Time +0800 UTC 


paging potpot....please report to post #2.....​


----------



## DUQ (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Craig, please update my donation as I am also adding my Nitecore EX10 GDP. It's not new but has served me well and will continue to serve someone else for years to come. Bunch of extra stuff is going in the basket as well.


----------



## potpot (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow! Those are nice lights. :huh:

Not to hold the line anymore, my pick is:
11. Nitecore TM15 2450, Cool White 3xXM-L w/Charger & w/Batteries, generously donated by ksbman

Thanks to the donors, especially to csshih and ksbman!


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 4, 2012)

I would like:
12. Fenix TK22, w/ 2 Tenergy 18650 Batteries and Tenergy Charger, generously donated by ksbman

Shame, I was drooling over #11 but Potpot beat me to it. Hope he doesn't have to sell that one also! Thank you very much guys! I'm sending ksbman my addy again! I'm so glad to get a light I know I'll actually use, and use frequently!


----------



## csshih (Dec 5, 2012)

After some private consideration I've added two more members to the list.

Cheers everyone.

Craig


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 5, 2012)

Slight OP: I had a feeling that the nitecore TM15 would be the first to go!! No clue why


----------



## apache blue (Dec 5, 2012)

MikhailO said:


> I would like:
> 12. Fenix TK22, w/ 2 Tenergy 18650 Batteries and Tenergy Charger, generously donated by ksbman
> 
> Shame, I was drooling over #11 but Potpot beat me to it. *Hope he doesn't have to sell that one also!* Thank you very much guys! I'm sending ksbman my addy again! I'm so glad to get a light I know I'll actually use, and use frequently!



​Wow! was that comment really necessary?


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 5, 2012)

apache blue said:


> ​Wow! was that comment really necessary?



Confused, huh? What was wrong?


----------



## dc38 (Dec 5, 2012)

apache blue said:


> ​Wow! was that comment really necessary?


perhaps he is upset that a previous gift was... "pawned"... also, perhaps the light could have gone to somebody else who may USE the light for its intended purpose..


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 5, 2012)

Are we still going off of the List Randomizer on page 2 or the list on page 1 ? I went from 17 to 19 on page 1 

I do hope everyone who is entitled to pick a gift, chooses one accordingly.
I do however have the feeling that the 'large' lights will go in order though.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 5, 2012)

Joy to the world...peace on Earth and good will to all.


----------



## csshih (Dec 5, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> Are we still going off of the List Randomizer on page 2 or the list on page 1 ? I went from 17 to 19 on page 1
> 
> I do hope everyone who is entitled to pick a gift, chooses one accordingly.
> I do however have the feeling that the 'large' lights will go in order though.



My apologies, I had to add 2 more members (they went in randomly).




RAGE CAGE said:


> Joy to the world...peace on Earth and good will to all.



Yeah that 

Craig


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 5, 2012)

... so I am down to 19 then if I understand correctly ?


----------



## Norm (Dec 5, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> Are we still going off of the List Randomizer on page 2 or the list on page 1 ? I went from 17 to 19 on page 1





Lite-Bright said:


> ... so I am down to 19 then if I understand correctly ?



Correct 

Norm


----------



## tbutter (Dec 5, 2012)

So I guess its Cypis turn


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 5, 2012)

4 posts on the forum...I hope he responds soon. They're great lights and it's pending on his turn.


----------



## apache blue (Dec 5, 2012)

dc38 said:


> perhaps he is upset that a previous gift was... "pawned"... also, perhaps the light could have gone to somebody else who may USE the light for its intended purpose..



cssih has made the decision regarding who is eligible, I think that it would be best if we all respected his judgement rather than sniping at the person who got the TM15. cssih has given up his time for no reason than to do something for the community. If the giveaway turns in to a [email protected]£h fight it just makes a mockery of why we're doing this, makes no-one want to run it and discourages people from asking for donations.
Lets draw a line under this guys and let recipients pick their gifts


----------



## scout24 (Dec 5, 2012)

Amen. I've considered pulling my donations and giving them as stocking stuffers for folks here that I know would use them... 

Edit- This in response to the sniping, not the eventual disposition of gifts. That's done freely and happily, for my enjoyment as much as the recipients. What someone does with them after getting them is really none of my concern. It's the spirit more than anything else....


----------



## msim (Dec 5, 2012)

apache blue said:


> cssih has made the decision regarding who is eligible, I think that it would be best if we all respected his judgement rather than sniping at the person who got the TM15. cssih has given up his time for no reason than to do something for the community. If the giveaway turns in to a [email protected]£h fight it just makes a mockery of why we're doing this, makes no-one want to run it and discourages people from asking for donations.
> Lets draw a line under this guys and let recipients pick their gifts



I completely agree... I trust Craig's judgement and I hope people stay positive on this thread. The list is random and there are a lot of great lights on there. The people lower on the list may even end up with two lights so there's really no reason to be bitter. Also, while unfortunate if a gift receiver has to sell their free light just to get by, that light might mean the difference between not paying a bill and paying a bill or even feeding their family.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 5, 2012)

apache blue said:


> cssih has made the decision regarding who is eligible, I think that it would be best if we all respected his judgement rather than sniping at the person who got the TM15. cssih has given up his time for no reason than to do something for the community. If the giveaway turns in to a [email protected]£h fight it just makes a mockery of why we're doing this, makes no-one want to run it and discourages people from asking for donations.
> Lets draw a line under this guys and let recipients pick their gifts


Hi apache, i didnt want to undermine anything or anybody...i completely respect what c is doing, and i wish i had the means to donate as well. i was just listing reasons as to why other members may feel ...slighted as those particular gifted flashloghts may no longer be a part of our community...back to the spirit of this thread, its all about giving happily, as im sure all the generous donors have done


----------



## apache blue (Dec 5, 2012)

msim said:


> I completely agree... I trust Craig's judgement and I hope people stay positive on this thread. The list is random and there are a lot of great lights on there. The people lower on the list may even end up with two lights so there's really no reason to be bitter. Also, while unfortunate if a gift receiver has to sell their free light just to get by, that light might mean the difference between not paying a bill and paying a bill or even feeding their family.



If it gets me a cheap TM15 on the marketplace then I agree lol


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 5, 2012)

Everything will work out OK. Lets just make it fun 

Now we just need members to hurry up and pick ... the anticipation is killing me !!! 
(says the 10yr old in me 1 week before Christmas)


----------



## eg1977 (Dec 5, 2012)

Craig, Thanks for doing a good job.


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 5, 2012)

scout24 said:


> Amen. I've considered pulling my donations and giving them as stocking stuffers for folks here that I know would use them...
> 
> Edit- This in response to the sniping, not the eventual disposition of gifts. That's done freely and happily, for my enjoyment as much as the recipients. What someone does with them after getting them is really none of my concern. It's the spirit more than anything else....



FYI, I wasn't trying to be snarky, I've been in pretty desperate straits before and had to sell stuff of mine I really loved. I wasn't trying to start anything with anyone.


----------



## apache blue (Dec 5, 2012)

MikhailO said:


> FYI, I wasn't trying to be snarky, I've been in pretty desperate straits before and had to sell stuff of mine I really loved. I wasn't trying to start anything with anyone.



No worries, sometimes things typed don't come across the way we mean them, I think we've all done that before :twothumbs


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 5, 2012)

scout24 said:


> it's the spirit more than anything else....



exactly.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 5, 2012)

How does one un-break a nearly broken selfless act of kindness? 
Is it possible? Craig and Keith have done a LOT for others and given selflessly for years. 
I hate to see this disolve into chaos when they and many others have given out of the goodness of their heart for such a long time. 
In the past threads, there was very little, if any, negativity. 
There was excitement and gratitude on both sides- and both sides fed off the enthusiam of each other and were appreciative and thankful and the threads were fun to read. 
I am truly sad that Craig and especially Keith had to bear witness to this. 
Please remove my name from the recipient list if this continues as I have no agenda or feeling of entitlement, but I do have to try to unbreak this cycle of negativity.
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 5, 2012)

Regarding the Christmas Giveaway, I took the liberty of sending a quick PM to Cypis several hours ago to let him know it was his turn. The earlier the lights get picked, the earlier they can get sent out, and hopefully arrive before Christmas.


----------



## potpot (Dec 5, 2012)

:sigh: Honestly, I felt compelled to reply when I saw MikhailO's post but just decided to ignore it. Now that I've seen a few more members react to it, I just can't ignore it anymore.

To MikhailO and others, I apologize if it upsets you that I had to sell my previous gift. Believe me, I was more than upset when I had to sell my stuff (and I'm not just talking about a light here) but that's life. It was a hard decision to make but it was a choice between being jobless or not... :sigh:


----------



## scout24 (Dec 5, 2012)

Rage Cage- If you de-list yourself, I'm going to have to PM around until I find your shipping address and send you something anyhow!   On with the choosing!


----------



## eg1977 (Dec 5, 2012)

potpot said:


> :sigh: Honestly, I felt compelled to reply when I saw MikhailO's post but just decided to ignore it. Now that I've seen a few more members react to it, I just can't ignore it anymore.
> 
> To MikhailO and others, I apologize if it upsets you that I had to sell my previous gift. Believe me, I was more than upset when I had to sell my stuff (and I'm not just talking about a light here) but that's life. It was a hard decision to make but it was choice between being jobless or not... :sigh:



Don't worry about it, I would of done the same thing if times were hard.


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 5, 2012)

I think that MikhailO was misunderstood and wanted you to be able to keep something that is very nice. Don't feel bad about money situations you can't control I think everyone agrees to that. The internet is complex sometimes in how things are read without that face to face contact. Now... onward and upwards


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 5, 2012)

Onthelightside said:


> I think that MikhailO was misunderstood and wanted you to be able to keep something that is very nice. Don't feel bad about money situations you can't control I think everyone agrees to that. The internet is complex sometimes in how things are read without that face to face contact. Now... onward and upwards




^This^


----------



## breadmadness (Dec 5, 2012)

wow this is sooooo awesome, I wish I kept up with CPF more and joined earlier...maybe next year I can get something nice...would have been an awesome graduation gift this year, oh wells, kudos to CPF though!:laughing:


----------



## Flea Bag (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry I'm very late to the party... I'd like to donate something... E-mail to be sent shortly.


----------



## Martytuazon (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm all messed up with the time here.. 

MikhailO picked his at 10:40 PM(CST) 12-04-12, that's 1140PM EST

does that mean Cypis has around 17 hours to pick? 

It is now 651AM ET 12-6-12

If Cypis does not pick by that time, does phoneguy automatically pick, no need for an announcement, or do we need to formalize it?

Thanks to everyone that made this happen.. looking forward to a "merry" Christmas because of this giveaway!


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2012)

It was said that there is a 2 day waiting period per person so in 14 hours, the next guy can pick already. Cypius can then just pick the light he wants anytime he comes back.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 6, 2012)

What I would do when I knew I might not be able to pick in a timely manner was to message the person running the thread and let them know my top choices, in order of preference. This helped move choosing along super fast! Oh, and I still use the light I got from two years ago all the time! It rocks! Still broke, a 3 year old, plus child support plus a crazy stalker ex have really drained me. My son's worth it all though!


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 6, 2012)

It's like waiting in line at the grocery store for that person writing a check :laughing:


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 6, 2012)

Where are you Cypis?

​Time in Gdansk, Poland 4:39 AM
Friday, December 7, 2012 (CET)


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it safe to say that the 48 hours has passed?

I guess the next in line can pick now right? 

EDIT- 14 more minutes.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2012)

csshih said:


> On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.



phoneguy is up.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 6, 2012)

Phoneguy's turn...I wonder how long it'll take. Judging by the amount of replies some of these recipients have placed, I'm not too sure if they'll respond at all. I do hope they don't miss out. Will be a shame if they do


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 6, 2012)

Im here...
I am actually a little torn between a couple of lights. 

Bryan


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 6, 2012)

#1 I am unsure of the size of this light as a daily carry for work. I have never seen one of these in person. Is it too big to carry on your side? 

#28 Nice light for my keys with serious amounts of light

#33 I already have 18650 batteries...this may be the way to go.

Any thoughts/input from the people in the know would be appreciated.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## csshih (Dec 6, 2012)

phoneguy said:


> #1 I am unsure of the size of this light as a daily carry for work. I have never seen one of these in person. Is it too big to carry on your side?
> 
> #28 Nice light for my keys with serious amounts of light
> 
> ...



1. tk35 is quite big, but you get a malkoff dropin! get a cheap host and you're GTG 

28. indeed! I believe there are lower outputs for longer runtimes, too.

33. pc25 is pretty nice, too 

Craig

edit: I've actually been out helping a friend(and CPF member  ) pack up in preparation for a move.
I'll get that ol' list updated soon.


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 7, 2012)

The Quantum D2 looks promising too!


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 7, 2012)

I pick #28 from TGWNN....Thank you sir !!!

Bryan


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 7, 2012)

I pick 1. Fenix TK35, Malkoff M61HO 219, 4 CR123A Batteries, generously donated by [Anonymous]

*csshih *will I just PM you my address or will Anonymous get in touch with me?



> 1. Fenix TK35, Malkoff M61HO 219, 4 CR123A Batteries, generously donated by [Anonymous]
> 2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
> 3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
> 4. Fenix P1D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
> ...





> First Round
> 1.potpot -11. Nitecore TM15 2450, Cool White 3xXM-L w/Charger & w/Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
> 2.MikhailO - 12. Fenix TK22, w/ 2 Tenergy 18650 Batteries and Tenergy Charger, generously donated by ksbman
> 3.Cypis – 48 hours passed
> ...


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 7, 2012)

I just checked the list, and see that I have made a mistake with one of my donated lights. I listed a Fenix P1D, but meant to list a *Fenix P2D *with a Q5 LED. I am very sorry for the mistake. The difference is that the P2D has a clicky switch and is brighter. The P2D's max output is 180 lumens instead of 135 lumens on a P1D. Output of the Fenix P2D is as follows: 180 lum (1hr), 107 lum (2hrs), 55 lum (5.5hrs), 12 lum (30hrs). Lux is 3610. It also has SOS & Strobe. Runs on one CR123 battery only (Li-ion not supported.) Length 3.15", Diameter .85", Weight 1.375 oz. empty, waterproof, and can be locked out by twisting the tail. *I am including two CR123's and a diffuser cone with this light. 

*I'm very sorry for the mistake. It was my typo, by the way, not anyone else's. The P2D is in excellent condition. It has spent the last 4 years tucked away in my emergency pack that I have taken hiking & camping all over the southeast....especially Arkansas & Georgia. Even though it has been toted around a lot, it has not been used that much. It was always my backup light. It was used one weekend by a Lieutenant Colonel Pilot of the Airforce (he flies C130s, and has served in Afganistan 4 times and Iraq 3 times.) This is a good friend of mine at the Little Rock Air Force Base that forgot his surefire flashlight while we were camping in the Ozark Mountains with scouts. He loved that little light, and now owns several!

Again, sorry for the mistake.

Mark

P.S. On the Fenix TK11 with the Q5 LED that I'm giving away, I'm also including two CR123's and a diffuser cone with it as well.


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrtats on the light *dobermann100 * I saw you mentioned you had Crohn's, I know it can be rough. I was just in the hospital yesterday for my Crohn's. I hope they can get you feeling better soon my friend.  


Yes I am around... Give me a bit to decide between two lights here...


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I really was not going to enter in this but if you insist...

I have to say with finals coming up that Costa Rican coffee sounded pretty good, but I get sick when I drink coffee so I will have to pass on that one.

I would like #_25. 4Sevens Preon Revo SS w/ Nichia Hi CRI 219 LED and a blue trit in the tail, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond. _A light I can carry everywhere and remember the great people on CPF!

lovecpf


----------



## tbutter (Dec 7, 2012)

I see we made some leaps and bounds today. Looks like its mina's turn now 

Getting there slowly but surely


----------



## mina (Dec 7, 2012)

My pick is 36. Quantum D*2*, generously donated by csshih.


----------



## tbutter (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice pick I guess you were picking when I was writing


----------



## mina (Dec 7, 2012)

I've already made a list of the lights (and ranked them accordingly) that would best fit my use and just selected from those based on what's still available. I wouldn't want to make you guys wait more than necessary. :kiss:


----------



## H-Man (Dec 7, 2012)

pm with csshih said:


> Not sure if I'm disqualified by having the peak lego fun from last year since the green tint of the rebel heads diminishes the monetary and utility value of the light.
> 
> 
> Last year's giveaway said:
> ...


I PM'd csshih before posting, he said it is okay to enter, so I will.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 7, 2012)

So then, where does this put you on the list or you just get to pick whenever ?


----------



## H-Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> So then, where does this put you on the list or you just get to pick whenever ?



No idea.


----------



## Vapor (Dec 7, 2012)

So this definitely picked up some speed which is good to see. It's been really tough deciding on a flashlight since there are so many great options but I figured I would just pick one to keep the list moving. ALL of the donors are so generous, thank you all. You have donated some awesome flashlights/items and made choosing so hard.

Since I don't really have any 18650 batteries I think I'm going to stick with AA. So I'm picking....


6. Fenix E40 with eneloop AA batteries and charger, generously donated by eg1977

Thanks so much eg1977. I can't wait to try that thing out.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 7, 2012)

Revised list:


2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix P1D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja

7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
9. Jetbeam BK135A Camo, new, without box, generously donated by apache blue
10. FOURSEVENS Quark Pro QP2L-X, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman

13. LensLight K.O. , desert tan, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
14. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo R5, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman
16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
20. Surefire E2L (KL1 head)generously donated by kelmo
21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
24. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24

26. CoreTi 4.8mm Polished (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn

29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR
33. Jetbeam PC25 package NIB - Soshine SC-S6 Quick Charger w/ Soshine RCR123A, Soshine RCR123A twin pack, Jetbeam bike mount, generously donated by Rat
34. Solarforce L2 host with a Nailbender XP-G2 L/M/H 1.4a OP reflector drop in, generously donated by msim
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 7, 2012)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> ...I'm also including two CR123...



My gift is number 20, the E2L KL1 version. I will also include some spare cells as well!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 7, 2012)

paging carling




Lite-Bright said:


> Revised list:
> 
> 
> 2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
> ...



9.carling
10.Martytuazon
11.Korgath
12.Sinjz
13.ico
14.tbutter
15.eternity
16.Romanko
17.RAGE CAGE
18.Persefone
19.Lite-Bright
20.youngbushcrafter
21.naiter
22.goki
23.AsianAnts
24.Tiresuis


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 7, 2012)

I private messaged ksbman after I made my choice. I haven't gotten a reply, did I follow procedure correctly?


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 7, 2012)

csshih said:


> After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 7, 2012)

MikhailO said:


> I private messaged ksbman after I made my choice. I haven't gotten a reply, did I follow procedure correctly?



As long as you PMed him the address and the light you chose, it should work out. Chances are ksbman is busy (seeing how his 'about me' says he is 55, he is likely exhausted after work.)


----------



## Martytuazon (Dec 8, 2012)

:thinking:


----------



## csshih (Dec 8, 2012)

busy indeed! getting back to PMs, now.

those who enter after the giveaway have already started are at the end.

Craig


----------



## carling (Dec 8, 2012)

After much research and deliberation, my choice is...

33. Jetbeam PC25 package NIB - Soshine SC-S6 Quick Charger w/ Soshine RCR123A, Soshine RCR123A twin pack, Jetbeam bike mount, generously donated by Rat

A big thanks to Rat, csshih!


----------



## Martytuazon (Dec 8, 2012)

I will pick my first ever surefire... and my first ever good light

_20. Surefire E2L (KL1 head)generously donated by kelmo_


Thank you CPF, kelmo and csshih for making this happen


----------



## Korgath (Dec 8, 2012)

I already had a list of lights but all gone except for a few 

Since I already ranked them, I wont make you guys wait any longer as I know how impatient we all are :
I am choosing:
*10. FOURSEVENS Quark Pro QP2L-X, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
*
Thank you to csshih, ksbman and others for making it happen.
Awesome.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 8, 2012)

...............paging Sinjz .....


----------



## Ragnar66 (Dec 8, 2012)

goki said:


> I'd like to join again this year. Although nothing much have improved since last year, I'm taking on occasional side jobs that somewhat helps. I wasn't so lucky with last years pick so hopefully it won't be the same this year. I'd really appreciate a good EDC light. :candle:



ALL GOOD. Sorry for the quick hijack!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 8, 2012)

Martytuazon said:


> I will pick my first ever surefire... and my first ever good light
> 
> _20. Surefire E2L (KL1 head)generously donated by kelmo_
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas Martyuazon!

I will ship it out sometime at the end of next week. I have a good reason, I am waiting on a shipment from Battery Station. Included with the light is a Pelican case with 24 Battery Station batteries. That should help you ring in the New Year! I'll PM you with a USPS tracking number when your light ships.

kelmo


----------



## H-Man (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll check this thread around Wednesday I think.
Until then I'm blocking forums on my computer so that I focus on finals.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2012)

I am excited to pick already, too bad the sand man is already telling me to sleep. I'll try to wake up early tomorrow, well technically later, to check if sinjz has already chosen so i can place mine


----------



## tbutter (Dec 8, 2012)

Ico I will call you and wake you up!


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 8, 2012)

Revised List:


2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix P1D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja

7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
9. Jetbeam BK135A Camo, new, without box, generously donated by apache blue


13. LensLight K.O. , desert tan, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
14. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo R5, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman
16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga

21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
24. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24

26. CoreTi 4.8mm Polished (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn

29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR

34. Solarforce L2 host with a Nailbender XP-G2 L/M/H 1.4a OP reflector drop in, generously donated by msim
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!


12.Sinjz
13.ico
14.tbutter
15.eternity
16.Romanko
17.RAGE CAGE
18.Persefone
19.Lite-Bright
20.youngbushcrafter
21.naiter
22.goki
23.AsianAnts
24.Tiresuis


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

Didn't check for a day and a half and 10 picks go by?!? It didn't go that fast last year. 

Somebody wake ico up, I'll be picking really soon.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm torn between two or three lights, please throw out some suggestions.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

I think in the future, people should mention mod possibilities with each light. 

I keep thinking about what I might be able to do to certain lights as opposed to what they are.


----------



## carling (Dec 8, 2012)

Just in case you guys didn't notice, there's light #37 added to the list. :twothumbs

Revised List:
2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix P1D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja
7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
9. Jetbeam BK135A Camo, new, without box, generously donated by apache blue
13. LensLight K.O. , desert tan, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
14. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo R5, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman
16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
24. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
26. CoreTi 4.8mm Polished (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR
34. Solarforce L2 host with a Nailbender XP-G2 L/M/H 1.4a OP reflector drop in, generously donated by msim
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!
_37. Surefire 6p (well loved ), bored with McClicky Hardpress kit, + any of Vinh's or Nailbender's custom dropins, option: extender for running on 2AA, generaouly donated by Flea Bag!

_We'd be able to better suggest a light for you Sinjz if you give us an idea on what kind of usage do you need the light for.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

Anybody checking this know the typical lumen of a single AA driven light is today?


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

carling said:


> Just in case you guys didn't notice, there's light #37 added to the list. :twothumbs
> 
> Revised List:
> 2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
> ...



I did NOT notice! Thanks.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm awake now. :tired:

That's why you should visit cpf more(and never leave) to know all mod possibilities with each light. Find the light that you think would most fit your need and I'm sure it will be the ONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

ico said:


> I'm awake now. :tired:
> 
> That's why you should visit cpf more(and never leave) to know all mod possibilities with each light. Find the light that you think would most fit your need and I'm sure it will be the ONE. :thumbsup:



Blame carling for the delay, I was JUST about to make my pick when a new contender entered the race. 

BTW, there is no "the ONE". That's why we're flashaholics.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2012)

That's fine. As you said, there were already 10 picks in one and a half day so a little delay won't set us back. Take your time in picking so that you can really evaluate each light


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 8, 2012)

Lots of great options out there...The MBI's look quite attractive but not what I'm looking for in a light. Didn't know that those are from limited runs.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> Lots of great options out there...The MBI's look quite attractive but not what I'm looking for in a light. Didn't know that those are from limited runs.



Those and the 85W HID are among the ones I'm drooling at.  See, I have no idea what I want.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 8, 2012)

The best way to choose a light is to ask yourself what your needs will be.
You want something small for a keychain. Something a little bigger of EDC ?
I know I was looking forward to something big only because my main reason for _any_ flashlight wanting/buying is camping/hiking.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay I won't hold things up any longer. I will select:

37. Surefire 6p (well loved ), bored with McClicky Hardpress kit, + any of Vinh's or Nailbender's custom dropins, option: extender for running on 2AA, generaouly donated by Flea Bag!

The McClicky Hardpress kit, choice of dropin (need suggestions) AND a 2AA extender. oo: That bored 6P will be incredible! :thumbsup:


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2012)

I also listed a couple before hand so that my picking would be fast.:thumbsup:

My pick will be :25.
26. CoreTi 4.8mm Polished (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
The small form factor will be best for EDC and I know I will never let go of it. 

A big thank you to Craig, Guy,and others as well for making this happen. You guys are the best!


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> The best way to choose a light is to *ask yourself what your needs will be.*
> You want something small for a keychain. Something a little bigger of EDC ?
> I know I was looking forward to something big only because my main reason for _any_ flashlight wanting/buying is camping/hiking.



That's exactly what I ended up doing. I was mainly drooling over the HID because the thought of lighting up so many lumens makes me grin.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

ico said:


> I also listed a couple before hand so that my picking would be fast.:thumbsup:
> 
> My pick will be :25.
> 26. CoreTi 4.8mm Polished (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
> ...



I almost picked that one, but blasted. In fact I probably would of picked that if not the the 6P popping in last second.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2012)

I have never handled a polished or a blasted one so I had to choose from the pictures. Both looks great but I like shiny stuffs so maybe that why I picked the polished one.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 8, 2012)

There goes one MBI. Those guys are quite the work of art...Lots of great lights and when we're faced with it, we choke in reality


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 8, 2012)

Revised List:


2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix P1D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja

7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
9. Jetbeam BK135A Camo, new, without box, generously donated by apache blue


13. LensLight K.O. , desert tan, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
14. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo R5, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman
16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga

21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
24. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24


27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn

29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR

34. Solarforce L2 host with a Nailbender XP-G2 L/M/H 1.4a OP reflector drop in, generously donated by msim
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!


14.tbutter
15.eternity
16.Romanko
17.RAGE CAGE
18.Persefone
19.Lite-Bright
20.youngbushcrafter
21.naiter
22.goki
23.AsianAnts
24.Tiresuis
25.H-Man


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 8, 2012)

ico said:


> I have never handled a polished or a blasted one so I had to choose from the pictures. Both looks great but I like shiny stuffs so maybe that why I picked the polished one.



I liked them both, I just thought the blasted one would be easier to maintain the appearance of. Unless I'm mistaken, I think polished titanium is easily scratched. I could be wrong as I've never owned a titanium light....


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 8, 2012)

Sinjz said:


> I liked them both, I just thought the blasted one would be easier to maintain the appearance of. Unless I'm mistaken, I think polished titanium is easily scratched. I could be wrong as I've never owned a titanium light....



Congrats on the first Ti light. I've never owned one or had anything that has titanium on it. Have worked with aluminum/brass/steel in machinery. Even 1090 carbon steel but not Titanium.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sinjz said:


> Okay I won't hold things up any longer. I will select:
> 
> 37. Surefire 6p (well loved ), bored with McClicky Hardpress kit, + any of Vinh's or Nailbender's custom dropins, option: extender for running on 2AA, generaouly donated by Flea Bag!
> 
> The McClicky Hardpress kit, choice of dropin (need suggestions) AND a 2AA extender. oo: That bored 6P will be incredible! :thumbsup:



Good pick lots of nice upgrades included with the 6P and including YOUR choice of one of Vinh's or Nailbenders drop-ins, cool.

As for the drop-in choose the voltage your going to use and if you want to use RCR18650 or IMR18650, if you want to run 2x14500 be sure and get one that handles at least 8.4v, maybe a 3.6-10v (or similar voltage) would be good cause you can use your 1x18650 and 2x14500 . If it was me I'd choose either a highly driven XM-L U2 or XP-G2 I would probably choose the XP-G2 for the throw while still being very bright compared to the XM-L, if you want slightly more brightness and more flood choose a XM-L, choose the tint on what your preference.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 9, 2012)

jhc37013 said:


> Good pick lots of nice upgrades included with the 6P and including YOUR choice of one of Vinh's or Nailbenders drop-ins, cool.
> 
> As for the drop-in choose the voltage your going to use and if you want to use RCR18650 or IMR18650, if you want to run 2x14500 be sure and get one that handles at least 8.4v, maybe a 3.6-10v (or similar voltage) would be good cause you can use your 1x18650 and 2x14500 . If it was me I'd choose either a highly driven XM-L U2 or XP-G2 I would probably choose the XP-G2 for the throw while still being very bright compared to the XM-L, if you want slightly more brightness and more flood choose a XM-L, choose the tint on what your preference.



Don't forget, vinn also had the tripple 219's at one point. I wonder if that's an option?


----------



## eternity (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 9, 2012)

eternity said:


>



waitin for tbutter eh?


----------



## eternity (Dec 9, 2012)

eternity said:


>





RAGE CAGE said:


> waitin for tbutter eh?


:goodjob:


----------



## tbutter (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm gonna go with no 34 
Solarforce with a nailbender 
Should really brighten up my night rides with this light


----------



## tbutter (Dec 9, 2012)

Much thanks to Msim and everyone else involved with this great tradition


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 9, 2012)

eternity said:


> :goodjob:




that was fast.......whatcha gonna pick?


----------



## eternity (Dec 9, 2012)

> 9. Jetbeam BK135A Camo, new, without box, generously donated by apache blue



:twothumbs


----------



## eternity (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess I'll have to use the keyboard now. 

Thank you very much to everybody who contributed to this thread, especially apache blue! 

It was not an easy choice, still so many nice lights left! I so wanted the MBI Core Ti and was tempted by the Preon 2, but the only single AA light listed won! Also, it looks pretty.  Can't wait! :santa:


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 9, 2012)

eternity said:


> I guess I'll have to use the keyboard now.
> 
> Thank you very much to everybody who contributed to this thread, especially apache blue!
> 
> It was not an easy choice, still so many nice lights left! I so wanted the MBI Core Ti and was tempted by the Preon 2, but the only single AA light listed won! Also, it looks pretty.  Can't wait! :santa:



great pick- looks like a real capable pocket EDC-inexpensive to feed too.


----------



## eternity (Dec 9, 2012)

Anybody happen to know if the Jetbeam BK135A Camo can handle a 14500 3.7v battery and what kind of output I might be able to get from that setup? Don't want to buy one just to blow up my light. :duh2:


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 9, 2012)

Revised List:


2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix P1D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja

7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid



13. LensLight K.O. , desert tan, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
14. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo R5, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman
16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga

21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
24. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24


27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn

29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR


35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!


16.Romanko
17.RAGE CAGE
18.Persefone
19.Lite-Bright
20.youngbushcrafter
21.naiter
22.goki
23.AsianAnts
24.Tiresuis
25.H-Man


----------



## Romanko (Dec 9, 2012)

I am glad to be in list. Thanks. I'll take 13. LensLight K.O. , desert tan, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman.


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 9, 2012)

I wondered who was going to pick that one, looks like a nice light! RAGE CAGE it's finally your turn:santa:


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 9, 2012)

Romanko said:


> I am glad to be in list. Thanks. I'll take 13. LensLight K.O. , desert tan, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman



How you say "aaaaarghhhhh" in Russian? That asperic lens looks awesome...


----------



## Romanko (Dec 9, 2012)

RAGE CAGE said:


> How you say "aaaaarghhhhh" in Russian? I was hoping that I could slide into that one...


 No. We usually say "blya". This light is very interesting I must say. I hope I will get it before 21 december .


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 9, 2012)

i choose.....

24. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24


Thank you scout 24....happy holidays to all.:santa:


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh ... so close ... c'mon Persefone !!!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 9, 2012)

RAGE CAGE said:


> i choose.....
> 
> 24. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
> 
> ...



Thank you Craig, Keith and all the donors too.....


----------



## scout24 (Dec 9, 2012)

Rage Cage- shoot me a PM with your address, I'll get it out tomorrow!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 9, 2012)

scout24 said:


> Rage Cage- shoot me a PM with your address, I'll get it out tomorrow!



simply awesome- looks like it will make a great addition to my PSK or for use during a power outage...thanks again!


----------



## eg1977 (Dec 9, 2012)

Vapor said:


> So this definitely picked up some speed which is good to see. It's been really tough deciding on a flashlight since there are so many great options but I figured I would just pick one to keep the list moving. ALL of the donors are so generous, thank you all. You have donated some awesome flashlights/items and made choosing so hard.
> 
> Since I don't really have any 18650 batteries I think I'm going to stick with AA. So I'm picking....
> 
> ...



PM me your address


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 9, 2012)

Revised List: Still lots of good stuff here.


2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix P1D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja

7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid




14. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo R5, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman
15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman
16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga

21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24



27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn

29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR


35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!



18.Persefone
19.Lite-Bright
20.youngbushcrafter
21.naiter
22.goki
23.AsianAnts
24.Tiresuis
25.H-Man


----------



## Persefone (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll take 14. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo R5, w/ 12 SureFire Batteries, generously donated by ksbman

Thank you very much, this one is very beautiful light, thank you everyone.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 9, 2012)

Lite-Brite's turn


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 9, 2012)

Well my entire list is gone so will need to look over what's left. I thought at least one in my list would still be available by the time it came my turn. I really have no need for small/keychain lights. I was in the hunt for something for camping/hiking
I really dont want to take a light for sake of taking a light ... this is gonna be a hard decision.
Please bare with me a moment while I look more closely.


----------



## tbutter (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't belive there is still a surefire on the list


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 9, 2012)

tbutter said:


> I can't belive there is still a surefire on the list



That's a 6P. Most folks avoid that one and go with a Solarforce host because it has a clicky instead of a LOTC. But they're all still great lights.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> Congrats on the first Ti light. I've never owned one or had anything that has titanium on it. Have worked with aluminum/brass/steel in machinery. Even 1090 carbon steel but not Titanium.



You are mistaken. We were talking about Ico's new Ti light. I still don't have one.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2012)

jhc37013 said:


> Good pick lots of nice upgrades included with the 6P and including YOUR choice of one of Vinh's or Nailbenders drop-ins, cool.
> 
> As for the drop-in choose the voltage your going to use and if you want to use RCR18650 or IMR18650, if you want to run 2x14500 be sure and get one that handles at least 8.4v, maybe a 3.6-10v (or similar voltage) would be good cause you can use your 1x18650 and 2x14500 . If it was me I'd choose either a highly driven XM-L U2 or XP-G2 I would probably choose the XP-G2 for the throw while still being very bright compared to the XM-L, if you want slightly more brightness and more flood choose a XM-L, choose the tint on what your preference.



_Strange, but I can't seem to find a circuit that has a range of 3.6-10v in either thread. They each have one that has a wide voltage range, but max out at 2.2 amps. Everything else seems to max out at 6 volts, not sure where the amps max out on these. Flea Bag even mentioned a 0.8-3v circuit to me in PM, but I can't find it. Here are the two threads I'm looking at.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ead-ALL-COPPER-PCB-SOLDER-FILL-NOW&highlight=
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...PE-XPG-XML-U3-NICHIA-92CRI-PART-11&highlight=

Am I looking at the wrong threads?_
*edit: found them *


I'm leaning toward max output, so maybe you guys can help me figure some things out.

What is the max amperage the 2.8-6v three level circuit can push into the LED? What is the max that is safe for my batteries? Assume I'm using either two cr123's or a 18650 on high (in spurts). Mostly I'd use med and low, but want the lumens available if I need them.  What about a SST-90 at 9 amps? Is that possible with these drop-ins?  Okay probably not, but what's the max that is possible? ALso how much less efficient are the SST-90 than XM-L at a low or medium level.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> Well my entire list is gone so will need to look over what's left. I thought at least one in my list would still be available by the time it came my turn. I really have no need for small/keychain lights. I was in the hunt for something for camping/hiking
> I really dont want to take a light for sake of taking a light ... this is gonna be a hard decision.
> Please bare with me a moment while I look more closely.



If you do a lot of car camping, that 85W HID might be fun. 

What are you looking for? Size? Battery type? Lumens? Runtime?


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2012)

Anybody have more info on this Quantum D2, generously donated by csshih? I couldn't find anything other than a picture.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> Well my entire list is gone so will need to look over what's left. I thought at least one in my list would still be available by the time it came my turn. I really have no need for small/keychain lights. I was in the hunt for something for camping/hiking
> I really dont want to take a light for sake of taking a light ... this is gonna be a hard decision.
> Please bare with me a moment while I look more closely.



There are several lights left that would do well for camping/hiking. Click on the links for each light and see which one suits you better for your ideal battery configuration. Good luck with your pick.

Bryan


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sinjz said:


> _Strange, but I can't seem to find a circuit that has a range of 3.6-10v in either thread. They each have one that has a wide voltage range, but max out at 2.2 amps. Everything else seems to max out at 6 volts, not sure where the amps max out on these. Flea Bag even mentioned a 0.8-3v circuit to me in PM, but I can't find it. Here are the two threads I'm looking at.
> _



IIRC Vinhnguyen had a XM-L single mode 3-18v (2.2A) in his 7th run. I think you may want to look at Nailbenders XP-G2 sales thread, quoted from his sales thread "3.6-10v 1.4 amps 3 level *high, med, low*"

Here is the thread - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-G2-P60-STYLE-MODULES-COOLWHITES-amp-NEUTRALS

You could PM one or both builders and see if they can help you with your questions, there good with helping members. Drop-ins are not my thing so that is about the best I can help you sorry, it's just stuff I remember reading.

You could also open a new thread asking for advice as long as your generous donor is not on a time table to get the drop-in sent to you.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 9, 2012)

I looked at all the lights and for what I want to use them for, what's left is pretty small.
I was looking for something along the lines of my Quark, but preferably larger. But they are all gone now.
I do night walks as well as cave exploring and want good light. I feel the 85w is overkill but it could be fun :laughing:

A Preon or the like just isn't going to suit my needs. I dont want to take a light just for sake of taking one either as I am sure someone out there is looking for a Preon or keychain style light.

My battery situation is 4 AA Eneloop and charger.
I'd like to stay with something that can use AA as I dont have the money to fund other types.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> I looked at all the lights and for what I want to use them for, what's left is pretty small.
> I was looking for something along the lines of my Quark, but preferably larger. But they are all gone now.
> I do night walks as well as cave exploring and want good light. I feel the 85w is overkill but it could be fun :laughing:
> 
> ...



What about
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja?
-or-
16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 9, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> A Preon or the like just isn't going to suit my needs. I dont want to take a light just for sake of taking one either as I am sure someone out there is looking for a Preon or keychain style light.
> 
> My battery situation is 4 AA Eneloop and charger.
> I'd like to stay with something that can use AA as I dont have the money to fund other types.



I'm the opposite of you  I have a few 18650's from laptop batteries and a pair of IMR16340. Just one charger to service them all. I don't mind the CR123 style or 18650 since I found out that the area I'll be extern for allows us to a flashlight in our pockets for safety precaution. Most residents there will be asleep and we'll just be preparing medication and transporting them.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 9, 2012)

I read #5 as AAA this whole time ... DOH!

After some thought. I think I have made my choice. It's pretty close to my Quark AA so why not ...
16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12

I will PM Gunner12 about my choice.

Thanks for all the help in my decision and thanks to all that took part in this giveaway :thumbsup:
Sorry I held up the rest of you guys. I thought for sure ONE of my choices would be around ... should have made a longer list hahaha


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> I'm the opposite of you  *I have a few 18650's from laptop batteries* and a pair of IMR16340. Just one charger to service them all. I don't mind the CR123 style or 18650 since I found out that the area I'll be extern for allows us to a flashlight in our pockets for safety precaution. Most residents there will be asleep and we'll just be preparing medication and transporting them.



Are those typically protected or unprotected cells? I'm thinking of trying to do the same, but I would be dumb charging them.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> I read #5 as AAA this whole time ... DOH!
> 
> After some thought. I think I have made my choice. It's pretty close to my Quark AA so why not ...
> 16. Shiningbeam Spark Neutral, generously donated by Gunner12
> ...



What was on your list? Was it like only three lights long?


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 10, 2012)

Revised List: Still lots of good stuff here.


2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix *P2D* (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja

7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid





15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman

17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga

21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24



27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn

29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR


35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!




20.youngbushcrafter
21.naiter
22.goki
23.AsianAnts
24.Tiresuis
25.H-Man


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 10, 2012)

Sinjz said:


> What was on your list? Was it like only three lights long?



No, I had several. Anything with other battery types were on the list because they came with several extra batteries and/or charger.
I wanted to get into the higher lumens for my night walks and cave hiking, but I knew they would go first, in order but was hoping one would be available.
My last pick was the one Persefone picked and last because of the batteries it used. But since it came with 12 extra batteries I was OK with that. That amount would have held me over for a while.

Im happy with what I chose and grateful


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2012)

There was a typo on number 4 Tiresus. 


csshih said:


> 4. Fenix *P2D* (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 10, 2012)

ico said:


> There was a typo on number 4 Tiresus.



Okay, thanks

EDIT: Oh god...This was copied from someone else's. It got changed somewhere on the line. I hope no one got upset with it.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> Okay, thanks
> 
> EDIT: Oh god...This was copied from someone else's. It got changed somewhere on the line. I hope no one got upset with it.



That was my fault. I meant to donate a *Fenix P2D* not a P1D (I accidently listed this light as a P1D.) Sorry for the mistake. The P2D is in excellent condition, has a clicky switch, Q5 LED, runs on a single CR123, 180 lumens max. I'm also including two CR123's and a Fenix Diffuser cone with it.

The Fenix TK11 I'm donating also includes two CR123's and a Fenix Diffuser Cone.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 10, 2012)

Lite-Bright, your light should be on it's way soon!


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks ! I cant wait to get it.
Since a camping trip is not going to happen anytime soon enough, I guess I'll have to play with it in the basement :laughing:


----------



## msim (Dec 10, 2012)

Just sent out tbutter's new light. Feels good man... feels good!


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

No kiddin, feels real good thanks man


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 11, 2012)

Sinjz said:


> Are those typically protected or unprotected cells? I'm thinking of trying to do the same, but I would be dumb charging them.



Sorry for the late reply...They're unprotected. A little on the slimmer/shorter side of protected 18650's. I love them. All Panasonic NGR's

EDIT: Have already sent bushcrafter a pm but so far, no avail.


----------



## potpot (Dec 11, 2012)

I guess the list has lost its momentum again.  Around 13 hours left then its past the 2 day limit.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 11, 2012)

So many lights that would be useful. This will be tough.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 11, 2012)

The order is given, "LIGHT SPEED!!!"

BMEWs alert! Photon torpedo inbound. Confidence is high target coordinates are 0308 1400 0000 1934 4555.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 11, 2012)

I sent a PM to youngbushcrafter after I chose.
I would have thought he checked in by now since he did show up the morning of my turn.
Should maybe PM the rest of the list seeing as it is just a few left ...


----------



## naiter (Dec 11, 2012)

Ohh snap. I'm on the list!

85 (Ebay) HID. camping just got better!!

Edit:
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR

Edit2:
I though it i was holding us up... but youngbushcrafter is. 
/poke poke 
lets give him some more time. i'll check back in a bit.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 11, 2012)

naiter said:


> Ohh snap. im on the list!
> 
> 85 (Ebay) HID. camping just got better!!
> 
> ...



You gotta wait another hour and a half. 

I assume this will be your pick at 11:47 PM.

Somebody PM goki.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 11, 2012)

youngbushcrafter 
naiter 
goki 
AsianAnts 
Tiresuis 
H-Man 
It looks as though Youngbushcrafter will miss his turn though as we only have 1 1/2hrs left THEN it will be Naiter.
So he did jump the gun a little but his pick will probably stand anyway :laughing:

I sent PM to all remaining members little while ago so ...


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 11, 2012)

naiter made his pick (post#210). The clock is nearly an hour into goki time. Go goki, go!


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 11, 2012)

It's Goki's turn. My timer shows that it's due for the 2 days on Bushcrafter...Go Goki


----------



## naiter (Dec 11, 2012)

youngbushcrafter is MIA

I'm goign with:
32. 85 "eBay" HID (light, battery, wall/car charger), generously donated by KuanR
Great because even before others picked this prob would have been my first choice. I've been reading a lot of the HID threads lately drooling...

Edit: The HID would have definitely been my first pick for sure. The Nitecore is cray nice to be donated, but so is an HID. I'm surprised it made it through the pickings!

Great thing CPF has going on here! Makes me all warm and fuzzy that people are good.


----------



## tbutter (Dec 11, 2012)

From the looks of things I might be posting some pictures tomarrow
Thanks to the fastest usps service ever
Has anyone else recived their gifts yet

Also looks like the list is going to make quite a run in reverse as well such a huge thanks to the organizers and donors


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 11, 2012)

Goki is located in the Philippines so might be a day or so but after that the rest of the list should go quick.

*** Just a heads up to the *'back of the line'* ... picking order goes in reverse after H-Man so last 6-7 members should make sure to hang around to pick another light.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2012)

In other words, H-Man should pick 2 lights of his choice and I'll be after him on the 2nd round. I'll be around...


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2012)

Since the rotation just picked up after a 2-day wait, here's the revised List: Still lots of good stuff here.


2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix *P2D* (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja

7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid





15. 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman

17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga

21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24



27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn

29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)



35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!




22.goki
23.AsianAnts
24.Tiresuis
25.H-Man


----------



## KuanR (Dec 12, 2012)

My HID is going to naiter then! PM me your address and I'll send it out this Friday when I'm in Washington because it's cheaper to ship


----------



## goki (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll go with:

2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ

Thanks!


----------



## DUQ (Dec 12, 2012)

goki said:


> I'll go with:
> 
> 2. Classic CMG Sonic - NIB, from 2003! + Nitecore EX10 GDP, generously donated by DUQ
> 
> Thanks!



Great! I'll pack it all up with a bunch of extra stuff. PM sent.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 12, 2012)

tbutter said:


> From the looks of things I might be posting some pictures tomarrow
> Thanks to the fastest usps service ever
> Has anyone else recived their gifts yet
> 
> Also looks like the list is going to make quite a run in reverse as well such a huge thanks to the organizers and donors



niiice.....post some pics up here if possible for all to enjoy.....Happy 12.12.12 to all....


----------



## tbutter (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea 12/12/12 the state of Wisconsin declared this day Aaron Rodgers day Go Pack


----------



## ksbman (Dec 12, 2012)

I finally got off my lazy butt and shipped all my lights (less 1 not picked yet) yesterday.

Merry Christmas All.:santa:


----------



## AsianAnts (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pm guys 

Ill go with the

15.*4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium, generously donated by ksbman

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2012)

Since it's my turn and my future work-site has allowed me to get a slightly larger light, I'll go with something I missed for a long time...

I'll take: 7. Surefire 6P LED + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid

EDIT: Thanks to everyone who has donated lights...It has been a blessing.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2012)

H-man will have to pick twice on his turn...Revised list:

3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix *P2D* (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja


8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid






17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga

21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24



27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn

29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)



35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!





25.H-Man


----------



## H-Man (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll pick when I get back. I have a calculus final that will take me 4 hours.
EDIT: Is the 4 sevens cr123 mini able to lego with the mini 2 aa tube?


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 12, 2012)

I am surprised that that mini 123 is still around... I chose not to go for it because I heard you couldn't run rechargables in it which is a must for me.


----------



## Romanko (Dec 12, 2012)

H-Man said:


> I'll pick when I get back. I have a calculus final that will take me 4 hours.
> EDIT: Is the 4 sevens cr123 mini able to lego with the mini 2 aa tube?


 No, it is not.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2012)

I remembered running an old XP-G WW with a 16340. It worked well and bright but accidentally placed the battery backward and burnt the driver. Then through frustration, I gave it away.

It's not very good at heat management when on recharagbles for such a small package.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2012)

H-Man said:


> I'll pick when I get back. I have a calculus final that will take me 4 hours.
> EDIT: Is the 4 sevens cr123 mini able to lego with the mini 2 aa tube?



You can have someone make a custom AA tube for you if you want. I personally wouldn't do it because I do not have the proper bits to drill/bore that deep.


----------



## naiter (Dec 12, 2012)

Onthelightside said:


> I am surprised that that mini 123 is still around... I chose not to go for it because I heard you couldn't run rechargables in it which is a must for me.


 The link for it had a review which showed that it could run on in RCR123s, But I always thought they could not, from the 4Sevens site info when I looked at them (more recently than when this one was purchased). maybe the older ones could, or TI is a different better driver. It still had its low modes in the review so it is safe to run 16340s, as long as you don't overheat it.

22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
click it ^^

That light is high end for sure, TI an all. amazing that its still left. plus other very nice lights too. All those fenix are great EDCs
The #18 & #21. Peak's can run on 10440's (right?), whihc is sweet. probably one of the best AAA size "WOW"ing lights. If they still have low modes on 10440's that excellent. 
Still a few other great keychain lights, and that #23 packlight is the best "survival" light around. I've eyeballed it online a few times.


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 12, 2012)

> The link for it had a review which showed that it could run on in RCR123s, But I always thought they could not, from the 4Sevens site info when I looked at them (more recently than when this one was purchased). maybe the older ones could, or TI is a different better driver. It still had its low modes in the review so it is safe to run 16340s, as long as you don't overheat it.



Yes I saw this the light can run on the RCR123 but they say after about 1 min on high the light got pretty hot. I would always want to run it on high and the 123 primaries would get eaten up quick :nana:


----------



## tbutter (Dec 12, 2012)

Well here's a pic (poor quality) of my gift I got today from msim 

Awesome lights and I cannot wait for it to get dark tonite so I can go ride with this nailbender drop-in

Thanks msim!!!


----------



## naiter (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm out of town working late nights / crazy hours, If I can’t get back online I want to let everyone know right now that *I am Passing* on the turnaround going back up the list. I would *love* to have *#22 47’s TI*, but couldn't take it with a clear conscious. I have great EDCs. I plan on *buying a #23. packlight *in the future, (it’s pretty high on the list of things to buy when funds roll in, I’m a sucker for anything GITD and survival – this packlight has both) But if ANY of the other recipients would use it/love it I can’t take it before them. If the packlight ends up being the last one on the list cuz no one would appreciate it or wants it, then remember me...


When I posted I wasn’t expecting to get picked. I didn’t really mean to apply. I’m just that loud/dumb guy that with no buffer on what I say/write. SO here is my application a bit late:

Definitely a flashaholic. (Everyone In Real Life knows me as that weird flashlight geek, cuz I try to find people to talk to about lights, with no luck…) My old job made a Tshirt with characachers of all the employees that worked on this one big project they had. My characachers had a Headlamp on, and torch in my hand, cuz that describes me best.
I try not to consider myself poor, but I am poor enough to not have money for a new tire. Like _right now today_ when wife’s tire threads are splitting apart -- kinda wish I didn’t spend the first spare $$ I could get my hands on, on lights recently. but then again I’m really glad I did while I could. /LOL /cry… I have to support a wife and two step kids, and all the bills that come with. Even with my old job I lost, I never had two cents to rub together, and barely had gas money. Getting the three high end lights I had in the past at that job were paid for by my overtime 80hr back to back work weeks, which weren't uncommon, but usually they would just be able to pay for 'catching up' on bills. Then I lost my job last December right before Christmas, but being unemployed doesn’t mean I don’t work. (although the depression in this situation makes me less successful than what should be). I’m pretty handy so it’s been odd jobs, install work, and control system programming where I could find it. This year I had to sell all valuable items I owned, even the useful ones I’d want to keep; like my AK47, my cargo box trailer, and my descent work truck (and now I drive a $1000 beater car my parents bought me discounted from my IN-LAWs(embarrassing)). The wife had to start working a low pay call center job so we could get insurance for the family, which most of her pay goes to(PLZ give USA real socialized healthcare, not this forcing people to pay "the man" healthcare they're trying for, its better than nothing but cmon, if you work paycheck to paycheck you can't afford healthcare). This last year was so tough we weren’t paying rent/bills at times, I definitely couldn’t buy more lights, hence I was not on CPF much. I’m back cuz I finally got caught up, and snuck some money to spend on replacement EDC for the SC600 I lost (got it august’11, lost it this summer). Coming back to CPF reignited my addiction. 

The good news is for last six months I’ve steadily been getting more subcontracting programming work for a great small business software only firm. I'm not piled under credit card adn vehicle payment debt, cuz i did bankruptcy awhile back and haven't gotten credit since then. My career is looking up and I should be getting on staff fulltime with this company (I’m hoping in January*fingers crossed*). which is great because it is a programming only position with no more install / physically work – my bodies not what it used to be when I was younger crawling through attics and hanging sat dishes in the AZ summer sun. Programming does have crazy hours and tougher work on your mind, plus difficult responsibility -- if you F up, the entire project (many companies & PMs) is jumping down your throat… When i get on full time, they are going to help/pay for the industry certifications I should already have. 
CPF makes me happy. I have been happy lately, and when someones happy they are much more likely to be successful financially regardless of their situation. Everyone should take the time to read this link and watch 15min video on success relating to happiness. It helped improve my quality of life.
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-happiness-advantage/201108/5-ways-turn-happiness-advantage


I know I shouldn't be pointing this out, especially late in the game, but my conscious doesn’t allow me _not to_. I PM’d around before accepting the HID and I guarantee it will be loved, used heavily, and get TLC from a flashaholic that otherwise won’t be able to get one for a long time. 

I am looking forward to being a donor in the future. I definitely qualified as recipient for this list last year, and in ‘10. But next year I had better not even come close to qualifying! or I might \wrists (J/K). I will be lurking around CPF a lot, giving advice on 'recommend me a light', _and more likely than not, buying more lights_! Hence, another reason why I can’t not type this post…

My day dream is: If I had money sitting in the bank I would buy rechargeable batteries with cheap quality chargers for the lights other donors give away, so the recipients that have to pass on a super nice torch they want, just cuz they wouldn’t be able to power it, Now would be able to get the one they want the most. Making all these loved flashaholic gifts get used more, with no worry of draining expensive cells. Hopefully next year I can work that out with some donor’s beforehand, for all lights, or at least for a few lights.
lovecpf​*This Christmas gifts giveaway is such a great thing CPF has going on. I can’t describe with words how much this thread positively affect’s my outlook on life, and people in general. So glad to see this happening! And so excited about my HID!!!
*:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:
*
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! May you never be without light!
*  :grouphug:
​PM me if you must have more info on my life/lights/history. Please don’t reply negatively in the thread.


----------



## msim (Dec 12, 2012)

tbutter said:


> Well here's a pic (poor quality) of my gift I got today from msim
> 
> Awesome lights and I cannot wait for it to get dark tonite so I can go ride with this nailbender drop-in
> 
> Thanks msim!!!



You're welcome!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 12, 2012)

List in reverse ...

H-Man
Tiresuis
AsianAnts
goki
naiter
youngbushcrafter
Lite-Bright
Persefone
RAGE CAGE
Romanko
eternity
tbutter
ico
Sinjz
Korgath
Martytuazon
carling
Vapor
mina
Onthelightside
dobermann100
phoneguy
Cypis
MikhailO
potpot


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 12, 2012)

JUST GOT MY LIGHT :candle: Well I was going to wait until christmas to open it but self control went out the window when I saw the package :santa: Such a cool little light. That tritium is pretty awesome I have to say. A big thanks to ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond and everyone else who made this possible. :thanks:


----------



## naiter (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice. Still -- 13 sweet lights, or 15 items left -- to pick from before H-man goes. Two gifts, hell yeah!!

and 24 more recipients for second choice after H-man.

I'm Passing.


----------



## naiter (Dec 12, 2012)

Onthelightside said:


> JUST GOT MY LIGHT :candle: Well I was going to wait until christmas to open it but self control went out the window when I saw the package :santa: Such a cool little light. That tritium is pretty awesome I have to say.


NICE!
quick snapshot?


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> List in reverse ...
> 
> H-Man
> Tiresuis
> ...



Hang on...H-Man haven't selected his first light for the order to reverse yet...Regardless, he'll have to pick two lights before it's back to me.


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 12, 2012)

> NICE!
> quick snapshot?


First time doing a picture on here hopefully it works...


----------



## naiter (Dec 12, 2012)

I like stainless steel lights. The trite is sexy. And a high end LED. And 4sevens quality. 
Looks sweet! Nice choice!


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2012)

Just a question...If someone picked that brass eiger and is in the USA, will the owner ship it over?


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah I just have to figure a way to not loose the little light without the lanyard hole  That High CRI really makes a difference I have never had a light like that... I think I am hooked now! The threads are super smooth too wonder what kind of lube was used.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 12, 2012)

Revised list:

3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix *P2D* (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!


----------



## Motoxkfx (Dec 12, 2012)

Nitecore TM15


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2012)

Motoxkfx said:


> Nitecore TM15



huh?


----------



## naiter (Dec 13, 2012)

That was potpots pick. went first. 
My guess is Motoxkfx must have just found this thread and is going for the call out right away. Me guessing his thoughts "WTH? Freebies? I want that one!"

Very good choice Motoxkfx.


----------



## AsianAnts (Dec 13, 2012)

cant view link 



naiter said:


> I have been over thinking too much lately... About people's situations in their life. I must spam this link to a thread I made in the CAFE section. * PLEASE follow the links and watch the video! It'll take 15-20min total. * It could really be a life changer for the better.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ge-Naiter-s-Treasures-of-Life-shared-with-CPF
> 
> One of the things that made me think of this is that when I watched this TED.com video for the first time, it was on my phone, around march '12, and I was in a long government line to get my EBT card (foodstamps). I'm thankfully not on EBT anymore, nor close to needing to be, but it was a very convenient crutch when I needed it (guess that 30% federal income tax I've been paying for years goes to something more than Dept Of Defense /poke lol)
> ...


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 13, 2012)

Wonder what happened to H-Man. Saw him logged in and then log out without choosing ...


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

naiter said:


> That was potpots pick. went first.
> My guess is Motoxkfx must have just found this thread and is going for the call out right away. Me guessing his thoughts "WTH? Freebies? I want that one!"
> 
> Very good choice Motoxkfx.



He just recently made an account and all 3 post were talknig about the TM15. Here is his first post though:


Motoxkfx said:


> So I got it tonight unwrapped it started putting the batteries and noticed that there was a rattling next to the LEDs in the front of light. Instead of shipping it back I decided to take apart before i did and see what the problem was. so I unscrewed the stainless steel bezel and checked it. I moved it around a few times and the black nitecore covers pooped of where there was two screws behind each of them for a total of six and three where not even screwed in I was very disappointed with them.
> 
> Has Anyone else have this problem or any other problems with Nitecore.



He may just want attention for his questions 

H-Man must have been tired after his calculus exam. He maybe dreaming right now on what to pick:laughing:


----------



## naiter (Dec 13, 2012)

ico said:


> He just recently made an account and all 3 post were talknig about the TM15. Here is his first post though:
> 
> He may just want attention for his questions
> 
> ...



prob right, Moto needs answers!

H-Man will prob make a better choice when rested:thumbsup:


----------



## 2w2x1 (Dec 13, 2012)

What a very stand up thing to do and see when coming to a forum as the new guy. Its warming to see a comunity giving back and to those who may be in need. I look forward to my turn to give back and spead the good cheer. I am new to the hobby and feel like a sponge. Albeit a bit overwhelmed at the moment.

Just want to share this post warmed the heart a touch.

Keep up the good work! :candle:

Joey


----------



## H-Man (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm probably going to go with the mini cr123 and something else, but I can't think too clearly ATM.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 13, 2012)

H-Man said:


> I can't think too clearly ATM.


H-Man
You pick 2 (TWO).
One for the last going down the list (round one), one for the first going back up (round two).


----------



## H-Man (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll take the:
22. 4Sevens Titanium Mini CR123 version, generously donated by Monocrom
and the 
5. 2AA Minimag Pro (1 mode, 225 lumens!), generously donated by LEDninja


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 13, 2012)

Waiting for you to PM me your snail mail address.

-

Tiresuis next
followed by AsianAnts
then goki

-

Did Cypis & apache blue pick? I have not crossed them off my list.


----------



## naiter (Dec 13, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> Did Cypis & apache blue pick? I have not crossed them off my list.



Youngbushcrafter got skipped too. Wasn't apacheblue donating? 

Hope they just forgot. If they can't get online knowing they're getting skipped would be torture!! I want to know what happened!!


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 13, 2012)

Ahh eternity picked apache blue

Thanks.

-

Youngbushcrafter and Cypis, you can still pick.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 13, 2012)

Revised list:

3. Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5
4. Fenix *P2D* (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!

=========================================================================
=========================================================================

Not sure what happened to youngbushcrafter. Hate to see him miss out on all this.

I just got in my donations from *Gunner12* and I will post some pictures in a bit. Surprised is an understatement ... !


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll take:

31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)


----------



## AsianAnts (Dec 13, 2012)

3.*Fenix TK11 (Q5 LED), excellent condition, generously donated by Outdoorsman5

Thanks


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 13, 2012)

Revised list:

4. Fenix *P2D* (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 13, 2012)

goki
naiter
youngbushcrafter
Lite-Bright
Persefone
RAGE CAGE
Romanko
eternity
tbutter
ico
Sinjz
Korgath
Martytuazon
carling
Vapor
mina
Onthelightside
dobermann100
phoneguy
Cypis
MikhailO
potpot


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 13, 2012)

It's kick-starting again 

Still a lot of great lights...


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 13, 2012)

So I got my gift in the mail today and was not ready for what I saw.
I did not expect brand new _items_ shipped from an online store. I figured I would be getting a well, taken care of, extra unused torch.
To my surprise, I got not only one, but two gifts from *Gunner12* and could not be more happy. I can now say I have a collection of flashlights.

The first was the one I initially picked from the list which is a _ShiningBeam Spark XP-G Neutral White Tactical_
One thing I noticed right away is the design closely resembles my Quark AA2 Tactical. I like that. From what I can see in the daylight, on fully charged Eneloops, they are pretty damn close as far as lumens/brightness goes (Daughters dark room :laughing: )
The light came with many extras. You can see everything in the link HERE
I really like this light already and have not even got the chance to play with it at night.

I also received an additional light from Gunner12 that I did not expect. I got a _Romisen RC-G2 III Cree XP-G R5_
Once again, new item from online store. I feel very grateful for this kindness.
This light will be perfect for my Wife's night walks around the neighborhood. More info on the light HERE

I want to thank *Gunner12* for his kindness and willing to pull money out of his own pocket for someone else. I want to thank EVERYONE who participated in this for their kindness to others. I hope that by next year I myself can donate to someone. Now on with the pictures !







Overall length of the Shiningbeam light is a tad longer than Quark





Quark AA2 Tactical on YOUR Left
Shiningbeam has a little larger head





Romisen RC-G2 III R5





Pretty large head that makes for good amount of light. The spill is nice. Runs off 1 AA





The tailcap glows which can come in handy as they glow almost all day.


----------



## csshih (Dec 13, 2012)

wow, the thread exploded! right now is bad timing for me. Finals in classes, product releases on the store.. ack!
I will be more attentive soon - I promise!

Craig


----------



## naiter (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice pics Lite-Bright, Thanks
Gunner12 rocks, and he's always giving out great advise!

Wish I knew about shiningbeam . com years ago. I would have got less cheapies from random places like Costco, and got nice modded budget conscious lights from them, for the same money... Seems to be a great site IMO.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 13, 2012)

I am really liking the lights. Cant wait for nightfall to really test them out.

Since we are on a new page ...

4. Fenix *P2D* (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!
============================================================================
goki
naiter
youngbushcrafter
Lite-Bright
Persefone
RAGE CAGE
Romanko
eternity
tbutter
ico
Sinjz
Korgath
Martytuazon
carling
Vapor
mina
Onthelightside
dobermann100
phoneguy
Cypis
MikhailO
potpot


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for keeping the list up to date Lite-Bright. I'm glad the lights arrived in good time.

Craig, I hear you. Finals take up a lot of time (I'm glad to have graduated ), maybe you should ask greenLED for a half kilo of coffee :lolsign:
I do kinda miss being in college, so enjoy you time there while you can!


----------



## Cypis (Dec 13, 2012)

Argh....
been in hospital to make my hand work again (this is typed with one hand only ;/ )
anyway, i'll wait to see if this Fenix PD30 will be available..


----------



## naiter (Dec 13, 2012)

Cypis said:


> Argh....
> been in hospital to make my hand work again (this is typed with one hand only ;/ )
> anyway, i'll wait to see if this Fenix PD30 will be available..



WHAT? sorry man! 

hope you at least get a nice scar out of it. My hand has one. Busted to pieces on motorcycle accidentS (plural).

you pick now cuz you got passed up. 
where you sure about:
17. Fenix PD30 Q5 w/holster& batteries, minor scuff, generously donated by Reijer
???


----------



## Cypis (Dec 13, 2012)

mine was busted on bike ;> and yes, there will be scars (plural ;d )

so - if I can pick now than 17. Fenix pd30 is great!


ps. i'll chew my hand off for missing those Surefires :mecry:


----------



## naiter (Dec 13, 2012)

OUCH! Gona be tough changing batteries with one hand for awhile...


In my mind since we are already going back up the list, and you picked very last (bottom of the list) it's your turn again for the trip way up. cutzies are in order. Especially with an injury. 
I don't know for sure though, but that sounds fare to me.:thinking:

youngbushmaster missed out as well...


----------



## H-Man (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 13, 2012)

*Cypis* gets his pick since he missed his turn and rules state he can pick at any time if and when he came back.
As for picking a second at the same time, I would ask Craig because say he did choose when he did in list order, he would get a second shot nearly last on the way back. I do not mind either way myself but I would run this one by Craig just in case.

I also want to say that because Gunner12 was so generous in gifting me TWO (2) lights rather than just the one listed, I am going to forfeit my second turn and save a light for someone further up the list. I do not want to take away a light for sake of having a turn when I already got 2 lights. My _small_ way of 'paying it forward' for this whole deal. No reason to 'bogart' a light when it could go to someone else who may need one who wont get a chance if I did take another.


----------



## goki (Dec 14, 2012)

For my 2nd pick, I'll go with:

4. Fenix P2D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5


----------



## naiter (Dec 14, 2012)

8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!
================================================== ==========================
Reverse

X H-Man
X Tiresuis
X AsianAnts
X goki
X naiter (pass)
 youngbushcrafter *(MIA) waiting on him again* hope he is alright
X Lite-Bright (pass)
 Persefone
 RAGE CAGE
 Romanko
 eternity
 tbutter
 ico
 Sinjz
 Korgath
 Martytuazon
 carling
 Vapor
 mina
 Onthelightside
 dobermann100
 phoneguy
* Cypis - just got his first pick after returning to us wrecked up after an accident...*
 MikhailO
 potpot

Craig hows this work?
im not sure if youngbushcrafter gets another day since he hasn't posted since he entered. If he doesn't get his PMs emailed, and doesn't come back he might not even know whats going on. (i didn't know i was on the list, but i was trolling like normal on CPF when i got PM'd)

plus i think Cypis might get bumped up since he was past last on the first round...

wait and see


----------



## ZenWay (Dec 14, 2012)

This is so exciting! 

I wish I could participate earlier, and I hope I can give away my flashlights to the people in need too, but I'm so curious that how can I do about it? Should the flashlight entire new? :tinfoil: I have several flashlights on my hand, but obviously, I only need one to walk home every night when I finish my job. And the flashlights' quality is awesome! 

I have one Fenix LD01 SS, and I have two Fenix E05, as for the rechargeable flashlights, well, I have one KEENWIN's RC50 and one RC40, oh, I have some others too, I'll chek my drawer tonight. 

Christmas is approaching, wish all you Merry Christmas.


----------



## Reijer (Dec 14, 2012)

Cypis said:


> mine was busted on bike ;> and yes, there will be scars (plural ;d )
> 
> so - if I can pick now than 17. Fenix pd30 is great!
> 
> ...



Cypis, I will ship the light today! No worries pal


----------



## KuanR (Dec 14, 2012)

Naiter's HID torch has been shipped!


----------



## tobrien (Dec 14, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> I'll take:
> 
> 31. Preon 1 in red, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)



it's in the mail, buddy! 

i pm'd you your dc number


----------



## H-Man (Dec 14, 2012)

ZenWay said:


> This is so exciting!
> 
> I wish I could participate earlier, and I hope I can give away my flashlights to the people in need too, but I'm so curious that how can I do about it? Should the flashlight entire new? :tinfoil: I have several flashlights on my hand, but obviously, I only need one to walk home every night when I finish my job. And the flashlights' quality is awesome!
> 
> ...



New or used doesn't matter. A used light is just as welcome as a new one (I actually prefer used lights because it means I don't feel so bad when my hands act up and cause me to drop the light.)


----------



## naiter (Dec 14, 2012)

KuanR said:


> Naiter's HID torch has been shipped!


:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:

outa town right now but heading back tomorrow night. already got a mod in mind for my VR911 copter controller so i can hold both at the same time :naughty:


----------



## DUQ (Dec 14, 2012)

goki said:


> For my 2nd pick, I'll go with:
> 
> 4. Fenix P2D (Q5 LED), excellent condition, + 2 CR123As generously donated by Outdoorsman5



goki, please respond to my PM.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 14, 2012)

H-man's minimag is in the hands of Canada Post.

I PMed youngbushcrafter. He was on CPF today.


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 14, 2012)

I received my light today from ksbman! The Fenix TK22 didn't disappoint and is riding on my belt right now for my shift at work tonight. I noticed the outer plastic on one of the tenergy 18650 batteries was torn, will that short the light or do I need to get some electrical tape on it? 

I am SUPER happy and I wish I could post pictures! This ended my finals week in a great way!


----------



## goki (Dec 14, 2012)

DUQ, Outdoorsman5, etc., I'll be replying to your PMs in a short while. 

Just in case anyone needs more info about the High CRI brass Eiger, according to undertheweepingmoon, it's an AAA light (supports primaries, rechargeables and even Li-Ion) with HCRI XP-G.


----------



## naiter (Dec 15, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> H-man's minimag is in the hands of Canada Post.
> 
> I PMed youngbushcrafter. He was on CPF today.


any luck? Its about to be 24hrs after goki's pick and he is gona get "timed out" skipped again... 

Who's next Persefone or Cypis?


----------



## naiter (Dec 15, 2012)

H-Man said:


> New or used doesn't matter. A used light is just as welcome as a new one (I actually prefer used lights because it means I don't feel so bad when my hands act up and cause me to drop the light.)



I like the idea of "well loved" scuffed and worn ex-EDC lights that still function great, but now are on a shelf or in drawer, getting recycled back in to someone's EDC pocket. Some flashaholic that can appreciate and love that once loved light again.
that inatimate object's life stroy is probably impressive. If only static tracking happened in real life... "this surefire light was used for ______ this number of times"


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 15, 2012)

naiter said:


> any luck? Its about to be 24hrs after goki's pick and he is gona get "timed out" skipped again...
> 
> Who's next Persefone or Cypis?



It's a 2-day wait for the person's pick session before it times out. I think it's just been a day?


----------



## goki (Dec 15, 2012)

_Craig posted:_



csshih said:


> On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.



I guess each recipient only has a day to pick now since we're going back "up" the list and Persefone will be picking next if youngbushcrafter gets skipped. Cypis already picked and he will have to wait till his turn to pick again (if there's still items left to pick) based on the original order of the list. 

Exceptions can be made and I might have understood it wrong though.


----------



## Persefone (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll take this 

21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom 

Thank you very much


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 15, 2012)

I choose.....

27. CoreTi 4.8mm Blasted (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn

Thank you Tgwnn.......:twothumbs


----------



## H-Man (Dec 15, 2012)

naiter said:


> Nice pics Lite-Bright, Thanks
> Gunner12 rocks, and he's always giving out great advise!
> 
> Wish I knew about shiningbeam . com years ago. I would have got less cheapies from random places like Costco, and got nice modded budget conscious lights from them, for the same money... Seems to be a great site IMO.



Too true. Shiningbeam is where I direct people who want an affordable light (or home depot for the Rayovac indestructible 2aa if the budget is lower.)


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 15, 2012)

Persefone said:


> I'll take this
> 
> 21. Peak LED Solutions single-AAA Stainless Steel Eiger, with keychain attachment at the top. Level 4 output. (Around 12 lumens. Can be used with an alkaline, a rechargeable, or a lithium primary. Geared more towards runtime than output. Head is potted. So, if needed, battery changes can be done even outside while it's raining.), generously donated by Monocrom
> 
> Thank you very much



Be sure to PM me your address again. I don't have it saved from last year.


----------



## tbutter (Dec 15, 2012)

Where did everyone go.
Well its dark I bet they are off playing


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 15, 2012)

Updated list ...

8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!

================================================================

Romanko
 eternity
 tbutter
 ico
 Sinjz
 Korgath
 Martytuazon
 carling
 Vapor
 mina
 Onthelightside
 dobermann100
 phoneguy
 Cypis
 MikhailO
 potpot

_*youngbushcrafter*_
Never picked first or second *MIA* pretty much. Never showed up. Hope everything is OK


----------



## csshih (Dec 16, 2012)

youngbushcrafter PM'd ksbman with his first pick of #15, he was around but didn't post in the thread.
Don't worry about asianants.

-C

PS: Cypis, PM me your addy.


----------



## csshih (Dec 16, 2012)

Lite-Bright - I appreciate you maintaining the list for me, it has been a lot of help this year!

-C


----------



## youngbushcrafter (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry about the delay on the first time, my internet went out for a couple of days, i made my first choice but did not post on this thread! Sorry!:sigh: I could only really take one so will leave the remaining to others


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you Scout24...I got the packlite and it is AWESOME.....


----------



## scout24 (Dec 16, 2012)

Enjoy! They run FOREVER on low... I stopped at six months on that same Duracell, and it was still making light. No noticeable dimming until past the 1200-1500 hour mark. Two hours a night for TWO YEARS on the same cell is just crazy...


----------



## american (Dec 16, 2012)

I wanna be in.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2012)

scout24 said:


> Enjoy! They run FOREVER on low... I stopped at six months on that same Duracell, and it was still making light. No noticeable dimming until past the 1200-1500 hour mark. Two hours a night for TWO YEARS on the same cell is just crazy...



It was on low for six months?  Now that is one cool little light!


----------



## tbutter (Dec 16, 2012)

What time did rage cage pick, could someone tell me


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2012)

tbutter said:


> What time did rage cage pick, could someone tell me



In my time (GMT+8)? 9:43pm of dec 15. So the next should pick on or before 9:43pm of dec 16. Today is 12:20am(by cpf gmt+8 time) of dec 17 so Romanko is skipped and eternity still has 21 hours to pick before you can pick tbutter. I think my computation is correct.


----------



## Romanko (Dec 16, 2012)

I wrote to PM undertheweepingmoon. Whether is it possible to send "18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)" to Ukraine. There is no answer.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 16, 2012)

csshih said:


> Lite-Bright - I appreciate you maintaining the list for me, it has been a lot of help this year!
> 
> -C


Not a problem. My OCD took over as I didnt want anyone getting confused :laughing:
Others help as well though so a thanks to them as well. Group effort 




american said:


> I wanna be in.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


American,
This started last week my friend and I am afraid you are too late to enter as we are almost finished handing out the 'gifts'
Perhaps next year you can enter


----------



## H-Man (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm back from a round of a game I call 'swear at the router that I got from the thrift store'.
Router died, so internet has been spotty. I got a computer from the electronic waste pile of a local computer repair shop and turned it into a router with pfsense (had to find a modded bios to get wifi working with the atheros chipset needed to make the computer work as a wireless access point.)
Back on topic: I'm surprised that the High CRI eiger lasted so long, the QTC makes it that much sweeter (or so I have heard) by giving a variability of output with unparallelled efficiency.


----------



## eternity (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been around for a few hours now.

I can't believe I missed the 26. CoreTi 4.8mm Polished (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn, by one pick! :mecry:

My next choice, in part because of the Australia preference, is the 18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon (australia preference)

I guess I'll go with that one and just hope he'll send it to the USA. Thank you everybody, especially undertheweepingmoon! :santa:

PM sent to undertheweepingmoon.


----------



## Romanko (Dec 16, 2012)

eternity said:


> I've been around for a few hours now.
> 
> I can't believe I missed the 26. CoreTi 4.8mm Polished (new version using CR2016), generously donated by Tgwnn, by one pick! :mecry:
> 
> ...


Sorry ,did I something miss? My message number 311.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, Romanko has dibs on that one waiting on a reply PM so it is still his turn.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 16, 2012)

It's still Romanko's turn. Eternity might want to PM undertheweepingmoon to not send the light out yet. It's going to be picked by Romanko if the donator agrees to ship it to the UK.


----------



## Romanko (Dec 17, 2012)

Still no response from undertheweepingmoon http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?22498-UnderTheWeepingMoon Last activity 12-15-2012.


----------



## goki (Dec 17, 2012)

undertheweepingmoon mentioned in his PM to me when I asked about the Eiger that he's currently not at home and will be back on the 18th. Until then, I guess you guys have to wait?


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 17, 2012)

tobrien said:


> it's in the mail, buddy!
> 
> i pm'd you your dc number



Thank you so much...The light came in an immaculate condition. Here's the photo to prove it  Love it and am excited to see how well it can do in the night--especially at those bump-in-the-night runs. It may not have its current condition when I enter externship.


----------



## eternity (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not trying to be a grinch or jump the line, I thought I was just following the rules, which says 24 hours to make a pick. It was around 30 hours after RAGE CAGE made his pick, that I posted mine. 28 hours have passed since I posted. That's 58 hours since RAGE CAGE took the CoreTi. I didn't know PM's were allowed to stop the clock. :shrug: I guess we'll have to wait for csshih to decide.

What I really want to know is, are there any Australians on the recipients list? 

goki, what did you ask him and what did he say?


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 17, 2012)

eternity said:


> I'm not trying to be a grinch or jump the line, I thought I was just following the rules, which says 24 hours to make a pick. It was around 30 hours after RAGE CAGE made his pick, that I posted mine. 28 hours have passed since I posted. That's 58 hours since RAGE CAGE took the CoreTi. I didn't know PM's were allowed to stop the clock. :shrug: I guess we'll have to wait for csshih to decide.
> 
> What I really want to know is, are there any Australians on the recipients list?
> 
> goki, what did you ask him and what did he say?



It's actually 48hrs as mentioned in the 3nd to last paragraph in the first post. Romanko really wants that light and is pending on the donator's reply--which needs more time? The recipients are trying their best to get this done before christmas comes.


----------



## eternity (Dec 17, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> It's actually 48hrs as mentioned in the 3nd to last paragraph in the first post.



Try reading the WHOLE paragraph. We are on the 2nd run right now.


----------



## eternity (Dec 17, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> It's actually 48hrs as mentioned in the 3nd to last paragraph in the first post. *Romanko really wants that light and is pending on the donator's reply--which needs more time? The recipients are trying their best to get this done before christmas comes.*



Just noticed you added a whole section, after I replied to this post.

I'm not sure why you're commenting on this so much, especially since we pretty much established we're waiting for csshih to decide. Are you upset about something? Are you misreading my post? I'm fine with whatever csshih decides. You seem more invested than Romanko and I are. 

As for Romanko really wanting that light, I'm sure he does, but then again so do other people. It's the last high power (with li-ion) light I see on the list, and it's made of brass too!  I believe he should of just chose it, and the list moves on. He didn't do that, so I figured his time ran out. Other people contacted the *donor* ahead of time and got answers (or not) before their time ran out. You mention the recipients wanting to get this done before *C*hristmas, well doesn't it then behoove us not to hold this thing up for several days because someone is waiting for a PM?

Again, not sure why you're so invested, but I'm waiting for csshih to decide.  If he says Romanko gets it, I'm fine with that.

Have a happy holiday. :santa:


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2012)

To whoever will post another comment whether you think of it as a positive or not. Please stop. I am just saying to not comment anymore. I know what will turn out so just don't. Pause and inhale and exhale for 10 seconds and see if you really ought that. 

Even if one may think that their remark is posiive or no sniping intended, it is surely that others may misunderstand so i propose that from this moment, lets put this thing to a pause and no one shall post a comment until csshih *(EDIT)* *or UndertheWeepingMoon* returns and makes a statement. If you agree, don't comment. If you don't agree, still don't comment. I think that's fair enough


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Dec 18, 2012)

Very sorry to have held the train here :sweat:. As I said to Goki in my PM, I have been away from home and have had limited access to the internet. I had anticipated posting out my light before I left and, in hindsight, I should have mailed it directly to Craig to take care of.

According to the order of messages in my inbox, Romanko has first dibs on my light. If he decides to pass, or has chosen something else in my absence, I have no trouble posting to eternity. I can understand his patience has worn a little thin by now.

Edit: I have PM'd Romanko and can have the light in the mail to him tomorrow, if he wishes to take it.


----------



## Romanko (Dec 18, 2012)

18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon . I will take this one. Thank you.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Dec 18, 2012)

Romanko said:


> 18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon . I will take this one. Thank you.



Thanks Romanko. Your Peak will go out in the morning. Hope you like it.

eternity, PM sent.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 18, 2012)

Romanko said:


> 18. High CRI Brass Peak Eiger QTC, generously donated by undertheweepingmoon . I will take this one. Thank you.



Find a clip to put onto that eiger so that you can clip it to a hat, it will make an excellent headlamp.


----------



## eternity (Dec 18, 2012)

It seems that csshih has not checked in on this thread to make a ruling. That is disappointing. 

Please freeze the list while I PM some people to ask questions.

Who do I contact to see if that 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate can instead be made a 4Sevens gift certificate?


----------



## eternity (Dec 18, 2012)

Gotcha! 

While I do think Romanko's turn did time out, and that UnderTheWeepingMoon should have accepted my declaration for his gift (post #314) over Romanko's (post #327, ~69 hours after RAGE CAGE picked), I can't really be mad. It's a Christmas thread, so let's all be merry. :santa:

Instead I will select 30. Thrunite TI in gold, generously donated by tobrien (usa/mil only)

Will he ship outside the USA?


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 18, 2012)

I show the following gifts remaining:
8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
EDIT
*29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]*
/EDIT
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!

And the next 5 recipients:
tbutter
ico
Sinjz
Korgath
Martytuazon

Thanks eternity for the correction.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe the question that could have been asked was, did *Romanko* PM *UnderTheWeepingMoon* within the 24hr time limit ?
If so, then I say *Romanko* was in the right to pick and the choosing should have commenced.
If not, then *Romanko* should have chose something else after *Eternity* chose #18 since he was late.

All is said and done though and to answer *Eternity*, I think your answer is right there in the title line of the item up for grabs ... *(usa/mil only)*


----------



## eternity (Dec 18, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> I show the following gifts remaining:
> 8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
> 19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga
> 23. Pak Lite Super Glow edition generously donated by scout24
> ...



*33. Jetbeam PC25 package NIB - Soshine SC-S6 Quick Charger w/ Soshine RCR123A, Soshine RCR123A twin pack, Jetbeam bike mount, generously donated by Rat carling
*
That was choosen by carling in post #124.

You are also missing 29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]


----------



## eternity (Dec 18, 2012)

Lite-Bright said:


> Maybe the question that could have been asked was, did *Romanko* PM *UnderTheWeepingMoon* within the 24hr time limit ?
> If so, then I say *Romanko* was in the right to pick and the choosing should have commenced.
> If not, then *Romanko* should have chose something else after *Eternity* chose #18 since he was late.
> 
> All is said and done though and to answer *Eternity*, I think your answer is right there in the title line of the item up for grabs ... *(usa/mil only)*



Not sure why we are still talking about this, especially since "all is said and done", but if you insist.

While I have not seen the actual PM Romanko sent, it sounds like it was a question on whether the light would be sent to the Ukraine (not the UK-United Kingdom), and not an actual declaration that he chose the light.

Regardless, from the rules:
"The first person on the list picks which light he wants and *posts *his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and * posts *what he's chosen. And so on." 

He's suppose to *post *his choice. He was late.

The question about sending outside of the USA was made in _jest_.  :shakehead  Did you really not get it? :thinking:


----------



## tbutter (Dec 18, 2012)

I would like to select #23 packlight glow edition donated by scout24


Thanks scout24


----------



## eternity (Dec 18, 2012)

tbutter said:


> I would like to select #23 packlight glow edition donated by scout24
> 
> 
> Thanks scout24



Nice! I almost picked that one too, but the smoke detectors in my apt use AA's. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 18, 2012)

eternity said:


> Not sure why we are still talking about this, especially since "all is said and done", but if you insist . . .



Even if he did, you shouldn't have. 

Seriously, just stop. You guys are pissing all over this Giveaway. Post after post. No more jest, no more snipes, no more PM this and PM that on the topic itself. (Let's keep in mind what the "P" in PM stands for.) I've seen issues pop up in past years of the Christmas Giveaway, but not even remotely to the extent that it got turned into such a mess. It's time to put an end to the back & forth before it really starts to get out of hand. Let's get back to what matters.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 18, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Even if he did, you shouldn't have.
> 
> Seriously, just stop. You guys are pissing all over this Giveaway. Post after post. No more jest, no more snipes, no more PM this and PM that on the topic itself. (Let's keep in mind what the "P" in PM stands for.) I've seen issues pop up in past years of the Christmas Giveaway, but not even remotely to the extent that it got turned into such a mess. It's time to put an end to the back & forth before it really starts to get out of hand. Let's get back to what matters.



+1

We're closing in already...A few more lights and, all gone


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 18, 2012)

ico's up. He should be around.


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2012)

I was drooling a bit for the coffee but it turns out that shipping coffee here is prohibited 

My pick then will be : 19. Victorinox 2AAA light, generously donated by Gunga

Thank you once again csshih and Gunga


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 19, 2012)

8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]
35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. Lots of students in this one, I bet someone could use this!

Sinjz
Korgath
Martytuazon


----------



## tbutter (Dec 19, 2012)

I just wanted to say thankyou to Csshih and all the donors this is an awesome thing year after year. It truely brought a smile to my family and I 
The generosity and kindness offered by members of this community is unmatched anywhere


----------



## x2o (Dec 19, 2012)

I think its great this community can come together and do something like this, I've been inactive for a couple years but coming back and seeing the community still going strong is awesome


----------



## kelmo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey ccshih,

Martytuazon had to tend to a family emergancy. I communicated with him before he left on where to send his light. Since it looks like he will be the last person it would be a nice gesture to send him the last gift. He really needs some TLC trust me. If that is the case whomever is left can PM me for a mailing address. 

Happy Holidays everybody!

kelmo


----------



## eternity (Dec 19, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Even if he did, you shouldn't have.
> 
> Seriously, just stop. You guys are pissing all over this Giveaway. Post after post. No more jest, no more snipes, no more PM this and PM that on the topic itself. (Let's keep in mind what the "P" in PM stands for.) I've seen issues pop up in past years of the Christmas Giveaway, but not even remotely to the extent that it got turned into such a mess. It's time to put an end to the back & forth before it really starts to get out of hand. Let's get back to what matters.



People direct comments toward me, but I'm wrong to reply? That doesn't seem quite right. :thinking:

I would of preferred you didn't say anything at all, but since you chose to, shouldn't you be directing it toward people who overzealously comment on things that have nothing to do with them? All I did was explain my side, as to why I thought it was my pick and quote some rules. The decision was made, this should be over. Stop bringing it up.

I don't follow your whole PM this, PM that and P in PM thing. Was some sort of private information given out that I'm unaware of?

I think you are making this a bigger situation than it actually is. But I admit, I'm a bit annoyed that Tiresius quoted you and then +1'ed it, like he's above it all, when I feel he help initiate this inappropriate commenting thing. :shakehead

This Romanko situation has already been decided, please stop commenting on it. Unless you are csshih, undertheweepingmoon , Romanko or myself, it has nothing to do with you.


----------



## naiter (Dec 19, 2012)

Huge thanks to all the Donors! I look forward to donating in the future.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 19, 2012)

Just a few more members/lights and it's all gone .

They're closing in and next year, I hope to participate in giving out something "Custom" made


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I'm gonna go with the half kilo brick.

Question: Is this produce raw or has it been cut? You mentioned kids, so I assume it doesn't need further processing. Kids usually don't have the equipment to do that. Anybody know the street value?

I'll hit you up on the down low for more info.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 19, 2012)

In case my horrible attempt at drug slang wasn't clear enough, I'm picking:

35. Half a kilo of Costa Rican coffee, generously donated by greenLED. 

Thanks!

greenLED, PM incoming!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 19, 2012)

Sinjz said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the half kilo brick...Anybody know the street value?..



About $15 not stepped on!


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> Monocrom said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, *just stop*.
> ...



+2



@Sinjz

It the beans are not yet crushed, maybe you can wrap it in something and test your newly acquired 6P for its crushing abilities:nana::nana::nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 19, 2012)

eternity said:


> People direct comments toward me, but I'm wrong to reply? That doesn't seem quite right. :thinking:



Honestly, I didn't even bother reading the rest of your post after that one sentence quoted above. I honestly thought that since several hours had passed without a comment from you or the others involved in that little drama above . . . that finally, you guys got it. You guys understood the main point. Understood what was important. Maybe the other guys did. But you clearly have no clue what I meant. No clue what the Christmas Spirit means. 

What the heck, I'll make it just a bit easy for you. What it definitely _*doesn't*_ mean is squabbling over an item. Bickering back and forth about it. Giving a play-by-play of PMs to make yourself look like the one who's in the right. It's not about who's right. Sometimes it's about being mature and gracious enough to know when not to respond to a negative comment. To know when a discussion or a thought-provoking back & forth is deteriorating to bickering, squabbling, and in general turning into a very unpleasant experience for everyone involved. On an internet forum, it's when you *don't* respond to certain negative comments made by others that you end up looking good. Getting into it, all that back & forth; exact opposite. 

Thankfully, all of that came at the tail-end of this year's Giveaway. So, the rest of us can concentrate on what's important.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 19, 2012)

Sinjz said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the half kilo brick.
> 
> Question: Is this produce raw or has it been cut? You mentioned kids, so I assume it doesn't need further processing. Kids usually don't have the equipment to do that. Anybody know the street value?
> 
> I'll hit you up on the down low for more info.



Well . . . At one point in time, salt was traded nearly ounce-for-ounce for gold in the Middle East. 

According to Starbucks anyway, that coffee you're going to get is worth just a bit more than a kilo of White Lady. 

(Excuse the crappy 80's drug reference.)


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 20, 2012)

Keep the coffee away from kids 

I've had bad experiences where kids thought it was brownie mix and ate them. Sure, it didn't taste good but I'm sure you know where that goes.


----------



## csshih (Dec 20, 2012)

Moved back home for winter break after my finals yesterday, finally have the behemoth of a computer setup 

I'm a bit disappointed in the arguing in the thread.
This giveaway is generally directed to those in need - those who are at a lower income level and those who normally wouldn't be able to afford lights that many of us (including me!) here have.
Rules are always flexible. People that post here and are unable to show up usually have a fairly good reason why, so I believe that some leniency should always apply.

Everyone makes mistakes.

Romanko sent a PM and hoped the donor could send the light international. If the donor is willing I think he should get the light.

-Craig

PS: mm, coffee.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Dec 20, 2012)

As far as I can see, the issue is resolved and needs no further discussion. We shouldn't let a little kerfuffle take away from what has been a very positive giveaway. Thanks for organising, Craig, and sorry for being absent when my light was chosen.

I'm actually surprised the coffee lasted so long. If I was on the list, and if I didn't already live on a diet of coffee and panadol, it'd be a very tempting choice.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 20, 2012)

Korgath you're up. (Just sent a PM).
Then its kelmo representing Martytuazon.
Then we're done.

8. Streamlight TwinTask + 4 primaries in a battery carrier, generously donated by climberkid
29. 10$ Brite Guy gift certificate, generously donated by [Anonymous]


----------



## kelmo (Dec 20, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Well . . . At one point in time, salt was traded nearly ounce-for-ounce for gold in the Middle East.
> 
> According to Starbucks anyway, that coffee you're going to get is worth just a bit more than a kilo of White Lady.
> 
> (Excuse the crappy 80's drug reference.)



Wow, didn't know there was so many "Miami Vice" fans.

"Well played Sonny." - Rico...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 20, 2012)

kelmo said:


> Wow, didn't know there was so many "Miami Vice" fans.
> 
> "Well played Sonny." - Rico...



Except for the Yayo and naked Greed, the 80's were a great time for so many things. I wish I was older back then so I could have really enjoyed it.


----------



## eternity (Dec 20, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, I didn't even bother reading the rest of your post after that one sentence quoted above. I honestly thought that since several hours had passed without a comment from you or the others involved in that little drama above . . . that finally, you guys got it. You guys understood the main point. Understood what was important. Maybe the other guys did. But you clearly have no clue what I meant. No clue what the Christmas Spirit means.
> 
> What the heck, I'll make it just a bit easy for you. What it definitely _*doesn't*_ mean is squabbling over an item. Bickering back and forth about it. Giving a play-by-play of PMs to make yourself look like the one who's in the right. It's not about who's right. Sometimes it's about being mature and gracious enough to know when not to respond to a negative comment. To know when a discussion or a thought-provoking back & forth is deteriorating to bickering, squabbling, and in general turning into a very unpleasant experience for everyone involved. On an internet forum, it's when you *don't* respond to certain negative comments made by others that you end up looking good. Getting into it, all that back & forth; exact opposite.
> 
> Thankfully, all of that came at the tail-end of this year's Giveaway. So, the rest of us can concentrate on what's important.



Obviously you don't know what you are talking about. There's no squabbling over any item. It was sent to Romanko days ago. I was fine with that from day one. You are totally misreading everything. It's not about the item. It's about establishing the rules and how they work.

If you can't be bothered to read the posts, you shouldn't bother replying. The only bickering going on, is you toward me. And I have no idea why. I never even bickered with Romanko. I was very 'matter of fact' in pointing out how I interpreted the rules. Even ico thought Romanko's time ran out in post #310. Are you assuming malice in that too? You have a messed up view of the world, don't apply it to me. I simply wanted csshih is establish how the rule works.

"play-by-play of PMs"??? I still have no idea what you are talking about. :shrug:

You are the only one making this an argument. Take your own advise and "know when not to respond". Just stop already. It never had anything to do with you. And nothing you are saying is 'thought provoking'. You're just poking the bear for no reason. 

Now that csshih has spoken, we know how it works in the future, and you KNOW it will happen again. Not a problem, the rule has been established. Now stop instigating.


----------



## eternity (Dec 20, 2012)

It's been pointed out to me in PM, by someone not directly involved with this situation, that regardless of what I meant or how well I phrase my post, some people are going to *assume *I'm trying to be greedy just because Romanko and I were choosing the same light.

I want to assure you guys that I am NOT, and honestly never was, arguing about the light. I was only miffed that the 24 hour rule was ignored. Then admittedly annoyed when people misquoted rules and started assume I'm fighting about a light. My intent was never to fight about anything, but to point out what the current rules are and how I thought they should of been applied.

In order to avoid anymore misunderstandings and further strife, I'm going to stop posting in this thread regarding that situation. I hope others follow my example and stop bringing it up. If you must, do so in a PM and not in this thread.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you guys. :santa:


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 20, 2012)

Craig, did you machine those quantum lights yourself or are they order made from a CNC shop and you just simply piece everything together? OR did they come completed?

Speaking of which, welcome home and how was the finals?

It was definitely hectic for me since I had a 2-part test that required us to (day 1: compound medications, write prescriptions, bill insurances, and read prescriptions [hardest part of the test--physicians have the worst handwriting]) (day 2: ID all 100 drugs/generic/uses and contraindiction levels, medical terminology, laws and regulations). I'm glad that's over with and we're now completing the final two chapters and preparations for the state and national exams. I honestly have no idea who I can loan money from to take those two exams.

Wish me luck?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck! I'm glad I don't have any exams coming up anytime soon.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 20, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Good luck! I'm glad I don't have any exams coming up anytime soon.



Thanks, Monocrom.

The word is *Soon * There'll be more to come. That's what I never like to tell myself when I was junior college--especially them essays when I never knew how to properly write them. When the time closes in, it's stress time.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 20, 2012)

Yup, key word is "soon."


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2012)

Same here tiresius, a couple of my classes has just posted my grades and I am satisfied with the grades I've gotten. One of them was econometrics and I was shocked to even get 2.5 in that one


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Same here tiresius, a couple of my classes has just posted my grades and I am satisfied with the grades I've gotten. One of them was econometrics and I was shocked to even get 2.5 in that one



Sometimes we just have to accept what we get because we created those grades through our efforts and amount time/thoughts put towards our work--even if we got an "F" or 0 

I've gotten plenty of "F's" and was happy I got them. It's a good lesson to teach myself for horsing around.


----------



## goki (Dec 21, 2012)

I think we're past the 24 hour limit?

Its Martytuazon's turn now to pick and then carling gets a chance to take the last one if Korgath doesn't post in time, then we're finally done.

This has certainly been an interesting thread for me.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!

If I am allowed to represent Martyuazon then I will choose the Twin Task light with 4 batteries and the carrier. 

Thanks to all!

kelmo


----------



## carling (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmmm. Is it my turn again? I certainly didn't expect that I'll get the chance to have another go in the list. 

Anyway, if it is indeed my turn again, I'll gladly take the $10 gift certificate. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 23, 2012)

It arrived, Thanks a bunch Alex (aka: climberkid).







Did a little boring to clean up the scuff marks on the inside.


----------



## climberkid (Dec 23, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> It arrived, Thanks a bunch Alex (aka: climberkid).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My pleasure! Enjoy and have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Korgath (Dec 24, 2012)

Seems I missed the second round but its all good  Im just waiting for the Quark X 123 to arrive  Thanks again ksbman!


----------



## ToyTank (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey sorry for OT... 

I am trying to get a little package together for a member who has had a very rough year. He did not ask for anything in his thread or this one. 

I'm trying to find someone to add a couple 17670 protected cells. If anyone can part with a couple in the CPF spirit let me know thanks!


----------



## tobrien (Dec 24, 2012)

ToyTank said:


> Hey sorry for OT...
> 
> I am trying to get a little package together for a member who has had a very rough year. He did not ask for anything in his thread or this one.
> 
> I'm trying to find someone to add a couple 17670 protected cells. If anyone can part with a couple in the CPF spirit let me know thanks!



If you're unable to find anyone just holler and ill buy two new ones for him 

edit: scratch that, PM me where you want them sent and i'll hit up RTDVapor.com for the cells


----------



## ToyTank (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome Tobrien how generous!

PM Sent

I hope to participate in Christmas Gifts XI :grouphug::grouphug: I'm touched how great this little community is, and how blessed I am to find it. 

Sorry to take this thread off topic. Thanks Csshih and all the donors! Merry Christmas CPF!


----------



## tobrien (Dec 24, 2012)

ToyTank said:


> Awesome Tobrien how generous!
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> ...



Not OT at all and no problem!

We're continuing the spirit


----------



## H-Man (Dec 24, 2012)

Received the lights. I'll post pictures once I clean the threads on the mini 123 (OCD and nice stuff is a nightmare.)

EDIT: I can't seem to find my camera's cable, so I can't put up pictures.

The Fours Sevens Mini 123 Ti is nice looking. #92 is etched on the side, leading me to believe that this is a limited edition. Threads are still a bit tight, almost like this light is practically new (it was a bit rough, but cleaning it seemed to help a lot.) The low on it is nice, the only way for me to find PWM is to point it at a fan, I put the PWM at greater than 2000 hz. 
Thanks Monocrom.
Now for the Minimag Pro.

The light looks nice. The light came with 2 sayo eneloop AA cells, a charger, a clip, an anti roll device, some colored lenses, and a case. Since the light had a clip, I tried putting the light on my hat as a headlamp, nope, too heavy. The light turns on smoothly once I turned it on and off a few times. The light looks practically new.
Thanks LEDninja.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2012)

Just received mine as well. It was very fast! It arrived here on the 21st but all the gov't offices were closed until the 25th so I only managed to claim it today. Still made it by christmas time! 

I hastily took a couple of shots. 












Edited*


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm



Thank you Guy lovecpf


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Dec 25, 2012)

ico said:


> Just received mine as well. It was very fast! It arrived here on the 21st but all the gov't offices were closed until the 25th so I only managed to claim it today. Still made it by christmas time!
> 
> I hastily took a couple of shots.
> 
> ...




Congrats Ico and Merry Christmas 
Wishing everybody a very prosperous and healthy 2013.

Tgwnn


----------



## carling (Dec 26, 2012)

csshih's inbox is full so I have to wait for him to clear some space. Santa Rat is busy so I haven't gotten any news from him since last week.

Christmas was fun. I hope you guys had a wonderful Christmas too.


----------



## ToyTank (Dec 26, 2012)

carling said:


> Christmas was fun. I hope you guys had a wonderful Christmas too.



Thanks carling, you too-I did it was busy:santa:

I live by myself but my parents, brothers, nieces and nephews, grandma, etc about 20 people over mostly kids. Now everyone is gone it is so quite and feeling a bit lonely. My dog misses the kids too.

I'm about 20 flashlights lighter and I think I converted some new blood into flashaholics. I've never had my flashlights on display before about 2 weeks ago-the kids could not stay away from my curio cabinet of lights!


----------



## H-Man (Dec 27, 2012)

Apparently titanium needs higher quality lubricant than other metals- I was worried something was wrong with my light. Everything turned out better than expected.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 27, 2012)

H-Man said:


> Apparently titanium needs higher quality lubricant than other metals- I was worried something was wrong with my light. Everything turned out better than expected.



Glad to hear it. I'd feel terrible if someone received a light from me during the Christmas Giveaway, and then mentioned that it wasn't working properly. I love David's offerings. But with the older 4Sevens models, it's good to give the threads a wipe and re-lube every now and then to keep the lights working reliably. I prefer to use Nyogel on my lights. But I'm curious. Which lube did you use?


----------



## H-Man (Dec 27, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Glad to hear it. I'd feel terrible if someone received a light from me during the Christmas Giveaway, and then mentioned that it wasn't working properly. I love David's offerings. But with the older 4Sevens models, it's good to give the threads a wipe and re-lube every now and then to keep the lights working reliably. I prefer to use Nyogel on my lights. But I'm curious. Which lube did you use?



Dielectric grease (not the best, but I haven't had a chance to get anything better until recently due to me needing to take care of more pressing matters, now that I have time I can replace it.) It needs replacing with nyogel I think because it almost feels like sand is in the threads even after I swabbed the entire light clean and relubed it. Since it feels that way, I'm going to try to avoid using it until I get some nyogel, spring semester dosn't start until the 14th so it will get here in time for EDC duty.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 27, 2012)

I appreciate the response. Thank you.

I hope you get many years of good performance out of it.


----------



## adubbz (Dec 27, 2012)

I would like to enter and be considered.

While I might not have as many problems as some of these guys and don't deserve it as much. I recently purchased a house and have all my money drained. I'm fairly new in the flashlight world. I've been interested for a year or so.

As I said, I've been struggling with my house payments. I've used flashlights a million times in my house already, but something of better quality would help my significantly. 

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 27, 2012)

H-Man said:


> Now for the Minimag Pro.


Glad you got it that quick. Considering it has to cross borders and your country's security people are trying very hard to make sure no WMDs get into the country.

I ordered a LED light bulb from EarthLED. USPS picked it up from CO Dec 4. It left LA on Dec 11 (wrong way USPS!!! I'm between Buffalo and Toronto). Finally got it Dec 19.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 27, 2012)

adubbz said:


> I would like to enter and be considered.
> 
> While I might not have as many problems as some of these guys and don't deserve it as much. I recently purchased a house and have all my money drained. I'm fairly new in the flashlight world. I've been interested for a year or so.
> 
> ...



Sorry to say, but this year's Giveaway is over.


----------



## Korgath (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, my Quark Pro arrived yesteraday. An ABSOLUTE BEAUTY. Awesome lightning. Huge thanks to KSBMAN for the great brand new flashlight and the 12 pack surefire batteries! Im set for at least 6 months with those!! However, now I'll have to get some rechargeable to use in the medium term on those. The CR123 costs are just too prohibitive!!

The illumination is amazing.

Anybody can recommend me a CHEAP charger and a safe rechargeable that will fit in the Quark X 123 flashlight?

Here are pics of the beast


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 28, 2012)

I would suggest an AW 17670 battery which will fit the tube and make the light much safer than one with two lithium rechargeables. As for a charger I have the 4sevens charger and had no problems but I have heard good things about the intellicharge i4 charger which is pretty cheap. 

The quarks are really cool lights. If you want you could get a fenix headband and you have one of the best headlamps around.


----------



## Romanko (Dec 29, 2012)

Just got today Lenslight. Very specific light, because of lens. Thank you ksbman.


----------



## ToyTank (Dec 29, 2012)

Korgath said:


> Anybody can recommend me a CHEAP charger and a safe rechargeable that will fit in the Quark X 123 flashlight?



Just like onthelightside said a AW 17670 is the way to go-You can buy them from AW or wonderlite(ships from US) on CPFMP.

The 4sevens charger is fine, I tend to prefer cottonpickers charger though and starts @ $17, our you get cottonpickers solar/usb charger combo not much more IMO VERY good deal for $25+

Enjoy your new light!


----------



## apache blue (Dec 31, 2012)

Eternitys light finally shipped today, he was aware that he would have to wait because i was away from home for a few weeks. Hope everyone's happy with their gifts and had a great holiday season:twothumbs


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh I am very very happy with them. They fit my needs and am proud to carry them around.


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah I have a light now that is small enough I always can have it. I carry it everyday!


----------



## Lite-Bright (Jan 1, 2013)

I have used my donated lights so much ... I think I may have used them (hours) more than my Quark AA2 !
I got a lot of use out of the 'extra' Romisen RC-G2 III R5 as I used it to 'light my way' when adding water to the Christmas tree


----------



## Persefone (Jan 4, 2013)

Just received quark turbo, this thing is bright! I'll use it this evening to see how far it goes! thank you ksbman!


----------



## H-Man (Jan 5, 2013)

Ended up clipping the minimag pro to the bill of my baseball cap. It worked, I was able to bolt my power steering rack back to the firewall.


----------



## carling (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, both of my Santa (csshih and Rat) seems to be very busy. I hope they didn't forget me. :candle:


----------



## Romanko (Jan 5, 2013)

undertheweepingmoonе thank you. Just yesterday got the light. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

That's pretty! Is that a li-ion AAA you're trying it with? Li-ion AAA is the primary reason I was interested in that light. 

As I already told tobrien, got the Thrunite AAA on Christmas Eve!  It arrive just in time.  It's looks really nice! Ended up re-gifting it to my mom.  Thanks again tobrien! 

apache blue, I think it's in the USA, but still waiting for it to arrive at my door. 


Romanko said:


> undertheweepingmoonе thank you. Just yesterday got the light. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## mina (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine hasn't arrived and I haven't received a reply from csshih yet (last PM I got from him was before Christmas).


----------



## Romanko (Jan 9, 2013)

eternity said:


> Is that a li-ion AAA you're trying it with?


ENELOOP


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2013)

mina said:


> Mine hasn't arrived and I haven't received a reply from csshih yet (last PM I got from him was before Christmas).



Don't worry. Items sent to the PH normally takes atleast 2-8 weeks to arrive.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2013)

mina said:


> Mine hasn't arrived and I haven't received a reply from csshih yet (last PM I got from him was before Christmas).



Don't worry. Items sent to the PH normally takes atleast 2-8 weeks to arrive.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 9, 2013)

@eternity, no problem bud!


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Jan 10, 2013)

Romanko said:


> undertheweepingmoonе thank you. Just yesterday got the light. Merry Christmas to you.
> <snip>



Glad to hear it arrived safely, Romanko. I hope it serves you well.


----------



## eternity (Jan 11, 2013)

Woo Hoo! The package from apache blue has arrived!!!  And it was definitely worth the wait!

The Jetbeam BK135A Camo is *gorgeous*! I'm gonna have to baby this light!  

apache blue even threw in a few extras! He threw in a couple of keychain lights, an illegal item, and a *Zebralight H51*. oo: That's right, you heard me, he threw in something illegal. :devil:

In case anybody missed it, as I oh so casually glossed over it. He threw in an extra *Zebralight H51*!!!  I think my AA needs are covered! 

Thank you again apache blue!!!

Happy New Year everybody! lovecpf


----------



## mina (Jan 12, 2013)

ico said:


> Don't worry. Items sent to the PH normally takes atleast 2-8 weeks to arrive.



I'm actually quite familiar with the average mail time on some countries and I haven't had anything from the US take more than 3 weeks (yet).  In this case though, I'm not even sure if the light has already been mailed or not.


----------



## carling (Jan 17, 2013)

It seems like we're on the "same" (similar) boat mina.


----------



## eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

Guess what surprisingly showed up from Australia? Something from UnderTheWeepingMoon. It's a PhotonFanatic Killer AAA!!!  Wow, this thing is a beauty and feels really solid! This is my first Titanium light!  He even included an Eneloop AAA battery. That's the first Eneloop for me too!  

Thank you so much for your extreme generosity UnderTheWeepingMoon!!!


----------



## carling (Feb 6, 2013)

Seems like my santa is still very busy. Here's to hoping for a Christmas in February... :candle:

@eternity
Pictures please or it didn't happen.


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

Here too mate. The sender said the package was sent last Dec 22. I still haven't received any notice from the post office.


----------



## Tiresius (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been going crazy with the lights I got. Thanks to my sponsor, the 6P has gone through some amazing work:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?354655-Home-made-P60-Slug-for-Surefire-6P


Now I just need to find a way to convince my sponsor to get me a 219 for the Preon1 Tobrien got for me. But first thing's first...I have to do work for his Solarforce L2P. A McClicky switch and a giant aluminum slug that'll fit inside his light's head. The slug is going to be something special since it'll travel from the bezel and seat inside the body's tube. Inside that slug, the same setup I did on mines but he wants a 4.5a driver :lolsign: I honestly have no idea where to find that kind of driver for a single cell.

Then an XP-G2 at 4500k CCT on 6a. I think it's crazy, yes. I'm not sure if the optic's legs will handle that much heat while standing on the MPCB. I have no idea what that light is going to be on yet since the L2P is first on the priority.


----------



## carling (Feb 11, 2013)

Well... I think my gift is still sitting half-packed, somewhere in the southern hemisphere. I'm still waiting for my 2012 santa to find some free time to send it. :thinking:


----------



## Rat (Feb 18, 2013)

carling said:


> Well... I think my gift is still sitting half-packed, somewhere in the southern hemisphere. I'm still waiting for my 2012 santa to find some free time to send it. :thinking:



So sorry Carling I will finish packing it tomorrow and have it sent out by the end of the week guaranteed . I will add something extra for the long wait.

cheers
William


----------



## Rat (Mar 14, 2013)

carling said:


> Well... I think my gift is still sitting half-packed, somewhere in the southern hemisphere. I'm still waiting for my 2012 santa to find some free time to send it. :thinking:



Well did you get it ?

Its been awhile now you should of had it long ago.


----------



## mina (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, it looks look my gift has gotten lost in the mail. :mecry:


----------

